# Do you think the DNA test is legit or not?



## Seiji (Jun 11, 2015)

Let's do this


----------



## Mizura (Jun 11, 2015)

Aww come on. A part Karin values highly? Isn't that obviously a piece of Sasuke then? Then of course the test would be positive.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 11, 2015)

No. I think Suigetsu mixed up the samples.


----------



## YMICrazy (Jun 11, 2015)

It's a bit weird now that sakura goes on a speech about how kids are more than their genes and more about parental connections. I'm not sure myself. This probably isn't that simple.

Alternatively he could be trolling us to assume sakura isn't the mother and like others said, he took sasuke's dna instead since it's not a stretch for karin to have his dna in her desk.

He could go either way honestly.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 11, 2015)

Mizura said:


> Aww come on. A part Karin values highly? Isn't that obviously a piece of Sasuke then? Then of course the test would be positive.



Pretty much what I thought


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2015)

Why would Sakura's dan/hair be in Oro's lab?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 11, 2015)

Sakura...in the case of Sarada Uchiha...you are not the mother! /maury




SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> No. I think Suigetsu mixed up the samples.



Naruto woulda known if he was lying cuz doesn't he have a mode for that shit?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 11, 2015)

Yes we haven't been given any reason to believe that the test isn't legitimate and DNA doesn't lie.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 11, 2015)

Obviously. 

The clues led up to the reveal, it makes sense, Sakura was talking about how parent and child mean more than blood and genes, it all falls into place. Anyone disagreeing can't really think of any excuse besides "duh it's gonna end up being false" but that takes away the entire point really. This is like all of those other times where the hints lead up to reality, I just think people can't accept it because they're wrong. Ah well. 

Yep it's true. As I said in chapter 1, now we just have to find out how Sarada was born.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 11, 2015)

oh, nice tool to see how much people are in denial.


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 11, 2015)

Mizura said:


> Aww come on. A part Karin values highly? Isn't that obviously a piece of Sasuke then? Then of course the test would be positive.



Except it obviously is a part of Karin's DNA. Gotta just assume that whatever he found was her DNA, because reasons. Wonder which qualifies as a higher standard of evidence. Out of manga statement about the child's origin, assumed not to be literal, but not directly stated to not be literal, or Suigetsu taking stuff from Karin's, and assuming it has her DNA.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 11, 2015)

YMICrazy said:


> It's a bit weird now that sakura goes on a speech about how kids are more than their genes and more about parental connections. I'm not sure myself. This probably isn't that simple.



Yeah it's highly suspect when you couple that with it.

But on its own? Suigetsu looked like he barely knew what the hell he was grabbing at so.... I think there's certainly room for a fuckup here.


----------



## Oriphiel (Jun 11, 2015)

No, the sample is not from Karin, 100% sure.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Jun 11, 2015)

Not in a thousand years. 
I'm sure there is a really logical, but weird explanation. Can't decide which one I'd go for, though.

Poor Sarada, though.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Unless of course, Kishi has decided to mess up Sarada's childhood to extreme levels. Absent father, wrong mother, real mother even more absent... not believing it until Sasuke/Sakura themselves admits it.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 11, 2015)

I wouldn't trust Suigetsu with high tech bio equipment. He mist of screwed it up


----------



## Gino (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Sayuri (Jun 11, 2015)

What even is that thing? Just hair? Why was Karin keeping hair in her desk?


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jun 11, 2015)

I have as much fun mocking Sakura's misery as the next guy but Kishi wrote this in such a way that's it'd be easy to pass the test off as a mistake by going "Oh the item in the box was a gift from Sakura so their DNA was on it"


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 11, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Obviously.
> 
> The clues led up to the reveal, it makes sense, Sakura was talking about how parent and child mean more than blood and genes, it all falls into place. Anyone disagreeing can't really think of any excuse besides "duh it's gonna end up being false" but that takes away the entire point really.
> 
> Yep it's true. As I said in chapter 1, now we just have to find out how Sarada was born.



Not necessarily, if you're going to take issue with the evidence that came up that "proved" Sarada is Sakura's biological child, then you can't sit there and tell me, that that scene was clear incontrovertible proof that Suigetsu used Karin's DNA. 

This chapter didn't do shit. We still don't know who's Sakura's biological mother, forget test tube stuff. SS will twist evidence to support their views, and Anti-SS will twist evidence to support their views, all while crying that the other is using (the same) mental gymnastics as the other, all the while crying skewed perceptions.

I was expecting like something concrete, like a vial of Karin's blood, not just some stuff Suigetsu found from her desk. that isn't even proven to be hers, especially with Karin's obsession. That doesn't quality as proven, and doesn't answer anything. And...was that a piece of hair that Karin had hidden?


----------



## Cord (Jun 11, 2015)

The DNA test is legitimate. What you should be asking is if the sample really is from Karin.

*Edit:* By the way, I don't actually care who the real mother is. I just learned not to trust anything Kishi displays until we get the full picture.


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 11, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> What even is that thing? Just hair? Why was Karin keeping hair in her desk?



Depends on who you ask. Weird for Karin to keep a strand of her own hair locked up like that. Sasuke's hair? Sure, Karin freaks out over his towel. But hers? Maybe. Maybe its from her mother.


----------



## Indra (Jun 11, 2015)

Of course it is


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 11, 2015)

Dna test>databook


----------



## John Connor (Jun 11, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> Naruto woulda known if he was lying cuz doesn't he have a mode for that shit?


he can sense physical objects and people with senjutsu and he can sense malice/evil/aggression with KCM

he cant read minds unless he pulls people into the second level of his inner space


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 11, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> Not necessarily, if you're going to take issue with the evidence that came up that "proved" Sarada is Sakura's biological child, then you can't sit there and tell me, that that scene was clear incontrovertible proof that Suigetsu used Karin's DNA.
> 
> This chapter didn't do shit. We still don't know who's Sakura's biological mother, forget test tube stuff. SS will twist evidence to support their views, and Anti-SS will twist evidence to support their views, all while crying that the other is using (the same) mental gymnastics as the other, all the while crying skewed perceptions.
> 
> I was expecting like something concrete, like a vial of Karin's blood, not just some stuff Suigetsu found from her desk. that isn't even proven to be hers, especially with Karin's obsession. That doesn't quality as proven, and doesn't answer anything. And...was that a piece of hair that Karin had hidden?



Deny it all you want but since the first chapter the hints have led to the fact that Karin was the biological mother and Sakura wasn't. It's the classic Kishi "ok, let me give you these clues and see what you come up with" that he's done plenty of times, that's why many people predicted it. To be honest, that's the whole point of Sakura's speech against Shin, the fact that the parents/child bond is more than blood and genes. She'll prove it when her non-biological daughter proves their bond is more than Shin and his kids. It'll bring her point home and he'll understand. 

It's just classic Kishimoto hints and clues. After being into this series since 02, it's clockwork. 

Karin is the biological mom but it won't matter when Sarada says "you're not my biological mom but you're my mom" and everything gets all sappy. It's the Iruka/Naruto father/son thing all over again. 

But yeah, classic shit. I'm not surprised.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 11, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Deny it all you want but since the first chapter the hints have led to the fact that Karin was the biological mother and Sakura wasn't. It's the classic Kishi "ok, let me give you these clues and see what you come up with" that he's done plenty of times, that's why many people predicted it. To be honest, that's the whole point of Sakura's speech against Shin, the fact that the parents/child bond is more than blood and genes. She'll prove it when her non-biological daughter proves their bond is more than Shin and his kids. It'll bring her point home and he'll understand.
> 
> It's just classic Kishimoto hints and clues. After being into this series since 02, it's clockwork.
> 
> ...



good post.

Sakura being this kids mom never made any sense


----------



## Pinkarette (Jun 11, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Yes we haven't been given any reason to believe that the test isn't legitimate and DNA doesn't lie.


Not only that.
All the chapter insist that a parent/child bond is "more than genes", it is obvious they are going there, that Sakura isn't the biological mother.


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 11, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Deny it all you want but since the first chapter the hints have led to the fact that Karin was the biological mother and Sakura wasn't. It's the classic Kishi "ok, let me give you these clues and see what you come up with" that he's done plenty of times, that's why many people predicted it. To be honest, that's the whole point of Sakura's speech against Shin, the fact that the parents/child bond is more than blood and genes. She'll prove it when her non-biological daughter proves their bond is more than Shin and his kids. It'll bring her point home and he'll understand.
> 
> It's just classic Kishimoto hints and clues. After being into this series since 02, it's clockwork.
> 
> ...



That's not how these hints work. The way Kishimoto did it reeks of a red herring. It'd be like right off the bat, where Kakashi would outright say "Could that masked man be Obito?" when he first discovered he had the Sharingan. These hints are supposed to be hints, not outright statements of the answer. Maybe children's cartoons do that, but not sure about Shounen. 

And then there's Chou-Chou. Tell me, from a writer's perspective, why would you put Chou-Chou there, who explicitly mirrors the main character's concerns, but in a comedic way? I cannot for the life of me, from all that I've read, watched, analyzed, and studied, think that this is so clear cut, and not a red-herring.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 11, 2015)

Of course it is.

"The relationship between parent and child is more than passing the gene, it's more...!"
Literally this chapter.

And Kishi himself stated exploring connections in the Gaiden making a reference to what is inherited without DNA.


----------



## YMICrazy (Jun 11, 2015)

Rereading it, naruto claiming how could he have known, sakura's speech, salad's looks, suigetsu's glasses comment and the last page it says "The truth, it's a cruel thing" is swaying me more towards believing the test was legit. Not to mention kishi was mentioning this would be about genetics and connections beforehand. I don't think he would build up the drama to say lol just kidding. The next week is going to be killer for certain fans I suppose.


----------



## Macar0n (Jun 11, 2015)

Pinkarette said:


> Not only that.
> All the chapter insist that a parent/child bond is "more than genes", it is obvious they are going there, that Sakura isn't the biological mother.



This, Kishi is simple, Sakura is not the mother she just raised Sasuke and Karin's spawn


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> The DNA test is legitimate. What you should be asking is if the sample really is from Karin.



I was just about to say this. 


Also poll options suck hard.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 11, 2015)

*How trustworthy and reliable is Suigetsu?*

What did he get from Karin's desk to perform that DNA test? Are we sure that even belongs to Karin?



This is what happens when you take what one minor character says at face value.


----------



## yukito (Jun 11, 2015)

It could go either way. 

My first instinct was a firm no, but Sakura talking about the meaning of parenthood was a bit weird. I can actually see Kishi pulling a "family doesn't have to be blood" thing since it seems like a Naruto-ish theme. Naruto himself first experienced family through people who are in no way related to him. And Sakura certainly had no preexisting reason to feel so strongly about it.

On the other hand, I can definitely see Kishi pulling another red herring because he loves cheap drama.

The biology doesn't really matter since Sakura was the one who raised Salad, not Karin. She's Salad's mom in the way that counts most. (Even if she's been doing a shit job since Gaiden started.) The Sasuke nonsense is horrible, but I'm sure Salad will realize how much she appreciates the person who raised her in the end.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 11, 2015)

But but they said it was "undisputable proof".


----------



## Alasteir (Jun 11, 2015)

YMICrazy said:


> Rereading it, naruto claiming how could he have known, sakura's speech, salad's looks, and the last page is says "The truth, it's a cruel thing" is swaying me more towards believing the test was legit. Not to mention kishi was mentioning this would be about genetics and connections beforehand. I don't think he would build up the drama to say lol just kidding. The next week is going to be killer for certain fans I suppose.



Which is why the thing isn't as obvious as people are making it out to be. The source of the dna is something that looks like a hair, or a thread that Karin for whatever reason, keeps stored, and not many are considering it rational to think the source of the DNA test, aside from Karin, was something of Sasuke's. Your statements could be a clue to the truth, but then again, a lot of manga add that black text. 

Do you know how many Shounen end a chapter where the big bad gets godly powerful with something along the lines of "Is there any hope?" or "True despair!".


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 11, 2015)

Suigetsu is da boss. People been saying this mess since the last chapter of the mainga dat baby karin


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 11, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> That's not how these hints work. The way Kishimoto did it reeks of a red herring. It'd be like right off the bat, where Kakashi would outright say "Could that masked man be Obito?" when he first discovered he had the Sharingan. These hints are supposed to be hints, not outright statements of the answer. Maybe children's cartoons do that, but not sure about Shounen.
> 
> And then there's Chou-Chou. Tell me, from a writer's perspective, why would you put Chou-Chou there, who explicitly mirrors the main character's concerns, but in a comedic way? I cannot for the life of me, from all that I've read, watched, analyzed, and studied, think that this is so clear cut, and not a red-herring.



I've been on NF since 04, let me tell you what I've seen in regards to "Kishimoto and hints"...

This is giving me strange memories of the "Obito isn't Tobi even after everything that's been revealed" moment hundreds of chapters ago, there were hints which people didn't agree with what what happened?...

strange memories of "Kaguya isn't going to return" comments from not that long ago, there were hints that people didn't agree with and what happened?....

strange memories of "Naruto and Sasuke won't fight anymore let alone at the end of the series" comments from not that long ago, there were hints people didn't agree with and what happened?...

strange memories of "Naruto will fight Kyuubi at the very end of the series" comments hundreds of chapters ago,there were hints people didn't agree with and what happened?...

strange memories of "Naruto won't even defeat Pain let alone now" comments from hundreds of chapters ago,there were hints people didn't agree with and what happened?...

strange memories of "Naruto will only take down 1 Pain body alone" comments hundreds of chapters ago,there were hints people didn't agree with and what happened?....

strange memories of the "Nagato isn't controlling Pain" comments hundreds of chapters ago,there were hints people didn't agree with and what happened?....

strange memories of "Itachi doesn't have a third jutsu named Susanoo" hundreds of chapters ago,there were hints people didn't agree with and what happened?...

strange memories of "Naruto won't surpass Kakashi" comments hundreds of chapters ago,there were hints people didn't agree with and what happened?...

strange memories of the "Kakashi doesn't have an MS" comments hundreds of chapters ago,there were hints people didn't agree with and what happened?....

I could go on and on but I won't, these are just some examples and let me tell you that all of these things happened with references that were predicted....like the "Karin is Sarada's mother" comments...easily predicted. All of these things happened. Those saying "it's a red herring I'm telling you" or "that won't happen I'm telling you" comments look very similar to the past, VERY. There's certain clues, comments, situations and panels put into place to allow us to predict these things. Many people denied but it was obvious. This falls into line. You can make your comments all you want but I'm telling you in each of those previous comments, there were people on this forum doubting them....some of those same people are in this thread agreeing that Karin is the mother, why? Because they know Kishi's style and his clues. 

Dude, you can say all you want but we know how it works now, that's why none of us are surprised by those. There's really nothing else that can be said, it's that simple. The hints began with Sarada's look, chapter 1, the fact there's no records, the fact that Sakura couldn't answer questions, this, Shin and Sakura's whole thing with Sakura saying the bond between mother and child is more than blood and genes....what do you think will happen? Again, Sakura will prove it to Shin when he and her non-biological daughter prove their bond is beyond that of blood and genes that come from Shin and his offspring. 

You can say what you want but again, this is clockwork. 

As for Chouchou, she's comic relief, nothing more. 

The point stands. Karin is the mother. If you disagree then we can't discuss is anymore considering you're not talking as loud as those who disagreed with everything I've posted in the past and yet they had more evidence and were still proven wrong. 

That's it.


----------



## YMICrazy (Jun 11, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> Which is why the thing isn't as obvious as people are making it out to be. The source of the dna is something that looks like a hair, or a thread that Karin for whatever reason, keeps stored, and not many are considering it rational to think the source of the DNA test, aside from Karin, was something of Sasuke's. Your statements could be a clue to the truth, but then again, a lot of manga add that black text.
> 
> Do you know how many Shounen end a chapter where the big bad gets godly powerful with something along the lines of "Is there any hope?" or "True despair!".



Oh I know how kishi operates and I was just stating what kishi is leading to make everyone believe. He could still deny it. Besides questioning "is there any hope" is normal since there might or might not be hope. True despair also makes sense since it makes it looks like things are bleak for the heroes. However, "the truth is a cruel thing" is pretty straight forward. If I had to say I'd give the possibility of karin being the mom 65% right about now.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 11, 2015)

Karin gave her dna to Sasuke maybe somehow. So Sakura can still be the mother.


----------



## Indra (Jun 11, 2015)

People thinking that its hair, does that look like hair to you?

Looks like a cord


----------



## Platypus (Jun 11, 2015)

It would be a pretty bad case of PIS if Suigetsu mistook Sasuke's hair for Karin's (if it is a strand of hair, looks kinda short) They've got different hair colours for god's sake.


----------



## silmaril (Jun 11, 2015)

lmao imagine if the sample was actually just Sauce's DNA which Karin held onto.

Yeah, I have no idea at this point.  Sakura's speech about how genes don't define people seemed to point to the legitimacy of the test, but at the same time I still can't believe Kishi would actually pull something off like this, and Suigetsu only guessed that it was Karin's DNA.  

I wouldn't pay much attention to the comments on the last page, it's just a line added by the editor to make it more dramatic.


----------



## Azula (Jun 11, 2015)

Like I said before, suigetsu may be a side character who cracks jokes,

But he was the one who discovered and realized the scroll which contained info on how to summon edo hokages and that turned the tide of the war.

That's way more important revelation that salad's mama, don't be quick to discredit him,


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 11, 2015)

Phemt said:


> What did he get from Karin's desk to perform that DNA test? Are we sure that even belongs to Karin?
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you take what one minor character says at face value.



Jesus Christ, man.


----------



## falconzx (Jun 11, 2015)

It's legit...

Whether the sample is Karin's however


----------



## Phemt (Jun 11, 2015)

lol the scroll.

Is that your argument now?

A part from the fact that that was Juugo's doing.


----------



## Mako (Jun 11, 2015)

I'll bite the bait.
The whole chapter did talk about the legitimacy of a child through genes. I'm actually glad that Suigetsu was the one who initiated the DNA test. I thought Kishimoto would beat around the bush once again and give us a weird explanation. Sort of a strange way to do this.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 11, 2015)

If this shit is actually legit and not just shit Kishi has officially surpassed every mangaka in history when it cums to trolling.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 11, 2015)

Phemt said:


> lol the scroll.
> 
> Is that your argument now?
> 
> A part from the fact that that was Juugo's doing.



Discrediting something that occured and got stated/done by a character just because he's a minor one as main argument point is even worse.


----------



## Seiji (Jun 11, 2015)

It's an umbilical cord


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 11, 2015)

Phemt said:


> lol the scroll.
> 
> Is that your argument now?
> 
> A part from the fact that that was Juugo's doing.



Stop it. You're in denial. For now, we have no choice but to assume it is true.


----------



## Mizura (Jun 11, 2015)

I think it looks like a piece of poop, personally. And Sasuke was stuck with Oro for a while. It wouldn't be surprising if Karin even got a piece of flesh from him.

Another poster's theory is probably right though, that might be Sarada's umbilical cord.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 11, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> Discrediting something that occured and got stated by a character just because he's a minor one as main argument point is even worse.



It's not discrediting.

It's a possibility you have to account for. Something you didn't think of doing before.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 11, 2015)

Mizura said:


> I think it looks like a piece of poop, personally. And Sasuke was stuck with Oro for a while. It wouldn't be surprising if Karin even got a piece of flesh from him.
> 
> *Another poster's theory is probably right though, that might be Sarada's umbilical cord*.



Would explain why there are no birth records in Konoha.Juuuuust saying.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 11, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Stop it. You're in denial. For now, we have no choice but to assume it is true.



Stop it? Where do you think you are? 

You can assume whatever you want.

I consider both things to be plausible, one more than the other.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 11, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Stop it? Where do you think you are?
> 
> You can assume whatever you want.
> 
> I consider both things to be plausible, one more than the other.



You're not assuming, you're denying. You are reaching for whatever reason is in your grasp to keep from acknowledging what went down in the chapter.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jun 11, 2015)

He used Karin's umbilical cord (it looked like one) so yeah. There's no way she could have Sakura's in her desk


----------



## Cord (Jun 11, 2015)

Mizura said:


> I think it looks like a piece of poop, personally. And Sasuke was stuck with Oro for a while. It wouldn't be surprising if Karin even got a piece of flesh from him.
> 
> Another poster's theory is probably right though, that might be Sarada's umbilical cord.



It looked like an umbilical cord to me as well. Suigetsu did say "...from when Karin was born."

That thing definitely isn't hair.


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 11, 2015)

Mizura said:


> Another poster's theory is probably right though, that might be Sarada's umbilical cord.



That'd be really creepy.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 11, 2015)

Mizura said:


> Aww come on. A part Karin values highly? I
> sn't that obviously a piece of Sasuke then? Then of course the test would be positive.



Exactly-Sui fumbled it searching where he shoudnt at Guarrin?s expresse order.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 11, 2015)

Wait, isn't that thing way too small for it to be an umbilical cord?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 11, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Wait, isn't that thing way to small for it to be an umbilical cord?



What is this thing even.


----------



## Kanga (Jun 11, 2015)

Unless I missed something in the chapter that showed otherwise, I believe it's legit.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 11, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You're not assuming, you're denying. You are reaching for whatever reason is in your grasp to keep from acknowledging what went down in the chapter.



You're accepting what's being told to you at face value just because you can't do otherwise.

You have to acknowledge that Suigetsu could've made a mess of things.

If you don't, you'll be the one in denial.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 11, 2015)

Phemt said:


> You're accepting what's being told to you at face value just because you can't do otherwise.
> 
> You have to acknowledge that Suigetsu could've made a mess of things.
> 
> If you don't, you'll be the one in denial.



Stop projecting. I don't have a basis to assume anything other than what was stated, and neither do you. For now the present truth is that Karin is the mother of Salad. Suigetsu was simply used as a plot device to reveal this truth. His standing in the story has no bearing on its veracity.


----------



## Cord (Jun 11, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Wait, isn't that thing way too small for it to be an umbilical cord?



A part of it maybe?


----------



## Teachan (Jun 11, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Obviously.
> 
> The clues led up to the reveal, it makes sense, Sakura was talking about how parent and child mean more than blood and genes, it all falls into place. Anyone disagreeing can't really think of any excuse besides "duh it's gonna end up being false" but that takes away the entire point really. This is like all of those other times where the hints lead up to reality, I just think people can't accept it because they're wrong. Ah well.
> 
> Yep it's true. As I said in chapter 1, now we just have to find out how Sarada was born.



Τhis, really. It's all a way to point out how a family is more than just blood and genes.

...which doesn't say much, seeing Sasuke is absent from his daughter's life.  Then again, Kishimoto is infamous about trying to make a point/pass a message and failing miserably.


----------



## pichukamaru (Jun 11, 2015)

That's sasuke's toothbrush that karin stole from him.


----------



## Mizura (Jun 11, 2015)

Wait, I know what it is! It's obviously...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke's penis. The size is right.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

It _is_ an umbilical cord. It could be that Karin was present when Sakura was giving birth and kept the umbilical cord because she was made the godmother, or it could be that she had to let Sakura bite her and it did something to Sarada, or it could be that Sakura is unable to get pregnant and Karina became the surrogate or it could be Karin's due to  being an experiment and Sakura+Sasuke decided to raise it as their own (scratch that, I mean just Sakura).

We won't know for sure (and I mean 100%!) until the story meets the end I suspect.


----------



## lynxie (Jun 11, 2015)

I won't bet on this one.
Sakura and Shin speech does make it seem like Kishi is going indeed this route.

But Suigetsu remembering Karin to not touch her desk, also gives me a feeling that it could be someone else DNA. (Sasuke's DNA, which makes a lot of sense)

What makes me this hard to believe is Sasuke, doing it with Karin, I would sooner believe he is still a virgin then this stuff.

Kishi does love experiments and DNA stuff, so anything is possible.


----------



## Narutofreak1112 (Jun 11, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Deny it all you want but since the first chapter the hints have led to the fact that Karin was the biological mother and Sakura wasn't. It's the classic Kishi "ok, let me give you these clues and see what you come up with" that he's done plenty of times, that's why many people predicted it. To be honest, that's the whole point of Sakura's speech against Shin, the fact that the parents/child bond is more than blood and genes. She'll prove it when her non-biological daughter proves their bond is more than Shin and his kids. It'll bring her point home and he'll understand.
> 
> It's just classic Kishimoto hints and clues. After being into this series since 02, it's clockwork.
> 
> ...





Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I've been on NF since 04, let me tell you what I've seen in regards to "Kishimoto and hints"...
> 
> This is giving me strange memories of the "Obito isn't Tobi even after everything that's been revealed" moment hundreds of chapters ago, there were hints which people didn't agree with what what happened?...
> 
> ...



-STANDING OVATION- Bravo



Terra Branford said:


> It _is_ an umbilical cord. *It could be that Karin was present when Sakura was giving birth and kept the umbilical cord because she was made the godmother, or it could be that she had to let Sakura bite her and it did something to Sarada*, or it could be that Sakura is unable to get pregnant and Karina became the surrogate or it could be Karin's due to  being an experiment and Sakura+Sasuke decided to raise it as their own (scratch that, I mean just Sakura).
> 
> We won't know for sure (and I mean 100%!) until the story meets the end I suspect.



.....Wtf
:rofl


----------



## N120 (Jun 11, 2015)

Are DNA tests legit? Im not convinced. They should photoshop pics of Sakura and sarada and do a comparison test to make sure.

Just to be on the safeside.


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jun 11, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> A part of it maybe?


It's a box with a black handle

EDIT: Ehhhh I can see this umbilical cord shit now, ew


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

Narutofreak1112 said:


> .....Wtf
> :rofl



Um, what is so funny about what I said?

In Narutoverse we have been shown consuming the DNA of or using the DNA of others in any way has altered that person. So how is that hilarious? The truth is that we still don't know what has happened and if you are so naive as to simply just believe something at face value without any details despite that not being a wise thing to do in Naruto then that is the only thing that is hilarious.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 11, 2015)

How many times are we gonna be told to look underneath the underneath and still be happy with what is there? Give it a rest.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jun 11, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> Dna test>databook



                                    .


----------



## Harbour (Jun 11, 2015)

Is the DNA test legit?

I think the editor's note "The truth is a cruel thing" is an evidence enough to claim so.
It would be debateble if note was like "Karin is a Sarada's mother! Is it true...?"
But no.


----------



## Raniero (Jun 11, 2015)

Could go either way, depending on whether the sample is Karin's DNA or Sasuke's.


----------



## Teachan (Jun 11, 2015)

Having read the chapter a second time, I think there are still things that are too convoluted. Not because the DNA test is not legit, but because the sample Suigetsu used is shady as fuck. 

It looks like an umbilical cord to me as well and if it is, then it's neither Sasuke's nor Karin's. Both these people were born in their own villages. It makes more sense if it's Sarada's and this is the reason why there are no birth records of hers in the village: she was born in this hideout. *However*, if this is the case, then it begs the question why on Earth Sakura would give birth out of the village, where she could get proper medical treatment among her friends, family and allies and she did outside, with Karin present and her keeping the cord.  Wouldn't this cord be with Sarada and Sakura? Usually the mother keeps it as a memento from the experience of the birth.

Now, if it isn't an umbilical cord, then what on earth is it and how can Suigetsu be so sure that it holds Karin's DNA?  If it's Sasuke's, is it that "thing" that Karin did to Sasuke? It looks... completely harmless.  

I'm starting to think of test tube baby. But again, in this case, should Sarada NOT have a bellybutton? 

...why am I squeezing my brain about this, Christ.  Most likely the conversation between Sakura and Shin works as a smokescreen and to amplify the Red Herring. 

I still believe that she's Sakura's (or a tube baby) until the end.


----------



## DSTREET45 (Jun 11, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> The DNA test is legitimate. What you should be asking is if the sample really is from Karin.



^^^This. Could be or could not be.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 11, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Is the DNA test legit?
> 
> I think the editor's note "The truth is a cruel thing" is an evidence enough to claim so.
> It would be debateble if note was like "Karin is a Sarada's mother! Is it true...?"
> But no.



AND CARBAGE GOES TO THE BATTLE FIELD


----------



## lynxie (Jun 11, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Stop projecting. I don't have a basis to assume anything other than what was stated, and neither do you. For now the present truth is that Karin is the mother of Salad. Suigetsu was simply used as a plot device to reveal this truth. His standing in the story has no bearing on its veracity.



But that is so boring.... 

It is much more fun to look more into it. 

Just assuming everything what someone tells is the truth, is such an innocent way at looking at stuff.

Suigetsu memory of Karin, is making this very questionable.
Why would Karin be so annoyed when it is just her DNA?
That is making no sense to me be honest.

Still the chance that Karin is the mom is bigger on this moment, more because of what Sakura said to Shin then what Suigetsu showed here to be honest.

But I support the people who look deeper into this, it is just much more fun, no matter what the truth is.


----------



## Anemone (Jun 11, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> The DNA test is legitimate. What you should be asking is if the sample really is from Karin.



^ This pretty much. 

Whatever the case, I'm simply not going to consider the matter 100% confirmed one way or the other until Gaiden is over.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 11, 2015)

For all we kniw Karin stole something from Sasuke.
She kept it in that box.
Suigetsu mistook it for Karin's when it's Sasuke's.


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jun 11, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> For all we kniw Karin stole something from Sasuke.
> She kept it in that box.
> Suigetsu mistook it for Karin's when it's Sasuke's.


Sui would've been able to tell that he was comparing male DNA to female DNA, maternity and paternity tests are different


----------



## Bellville (Jun 11, 2015)

Perhaps it's the remains of a dead twin or something. 

Sakura and Sasuke would be the parents. They'd share DNA with both their kids right? I have no idea how these DNA tests work, I assume you'd still be able to link siblings with something like this, yeah?


----------



## Rosi (Jun 11, 2015)

Were it not for the legit/non-legit parentage talk in the beginning of the chapter, I'd think it was the obvious red-herring, what's with Suigetsu and Naruto thinking Sasuke is a shithead(when we know that in Kishi's head he is supposed to be a good guy); but now I'm not sure


----------



## Arisu (Jun 11, 2015)

Same DNA test is without a doubt legit, but dunno who the sample belongs to. It can be Karin, Sasuke or Sarada. The match on the screen was completely the same xD I would say that it's Sarada's. Never will believe that Sasuke slept with Karin, it's some really high level bullshit. He's not the type of a guy to do something like this, or let himself get raped by Karin.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 11, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Same DNA test is without a doubt legit, but dunno who the sample belongs to. It can be Karin, Sasuke or Sarada. The match on the screen was completely the same xD I would say that it's Sarada's. Never will believe that Sasuke slept with Karin, it's some really high level bullshit. He's not the type of a guy to do something like this, or let himself get raped by Karin.



What if it wasn't rape?


----------



## Teachan (Jun 11, 2015)

>Karin raping Sasuke.



Oh come on people. Yes, Sasuke got nerf'd a lot, but to the point that he'll be completely helpless to I-never-attack-I'm-a-sensor-and-healer Karin? Hell to the no. And before anyone points out, Karin was putting on simple perfume in that infamous panel when she was thinking about tackling Sasuke once Suigetsu and Juugo got to sleep.


----------



## Rain (Jun 11, 2015)

It's not real. And it's not a matter of wanting it to be or not, it's a simple fact that Kishimoto doesn't have the balls to do something like this.


----------



## Narutofreak1112 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> What if it wasn't rape?



What if Sasuke wanted it? 



Rain said:


> It's not real. And it's not a matter of wanting it to be or not, it's a simple fact that Kishimoto doesn't have the balls to do something like this.



Don't be so sure..


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 11, 2015)

I mean it's ridiculous to even propose that. It just speaks to the desperation of SS fans right now, IMO. Karin is a shit character no doubt, but they've spent all this time making her to be the literal devil. Of course the idea that Salad is her and Sasuke's spawn would horrify them.

I mean, I get called 'moral police' by these people for mentioning how Sasuke has tried to kill Sakura and they've got no problem going on and on about Karin's alleged intentions to rape.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2015)

I suspect the thing Suigetsu used was actually Sasuke's and we still don't know anything.

It's in Karin's character to actually keep Sasuke's old stuffs.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 11, 2015)

Of course the test is legit lol you can't fake this stuff.

Kishimoto could make it a slip up i guess but do we really have time for that in this short gaiden? Not to mention sakura's speech went along with the theme of her just raising sarada out of kindness or whatever.

Thing is suigetsu pretty much said karin is alive. If that's her kid why didn't she raise it if able?


----------



## N120 (Jun 11, 2015)

The process of ripping up fanart and vilifying Sarada and karin has begun. the same people complain when You tell them all they want is an SS trophy.


----------



## Teachan (Jun 11, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Thing is suigetsu pretty much said karin is alive. If that's her kid why didn't she raise it if able?





N120 said:


> The process of ripping up fanart and vilifying Sarada and karin has begun.



This is what I was mostly afraid of. One involved character will be shat on for this drama to make sense. Sarada will turn around in the end, I'm sure. It's Karin that I care about.  She's going to be the sacrificial lamb for this mess and I hate it. 

Also, think about this: if Sarada is Sasuke and Karin's daughter, Karin would be all over Sarada. She'd be the child she'd have with Sasuke after all; she wouldn't leave her to another woman to raise her like this.


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jun 11, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> If that's her kid why didn't she raise it if able?


There are a lot of parents who choose not to raise kids even if they're able. They don't want to.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 11, 2015)

Alasteir said:


> Except it obviously is a part of Karin's DNA. *Gotta just assume that whatever he found was her DNA, because reasons. *Wonder which qualifies as a higher standard of evidence. Out of manga statement about the child's origin, assumed not to be literal, but not directly stated to not be literal, or Suigetsu taking stuff from Karin's, and assuming it has her DNA.



Reasons being that Suigetsu himself wasn't very sure about it and the whole thing was sketchy as hell?


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 11, 2015)

> Oh come on people. Yes, Sasuke got nerf'd a lot, but to the point that he'll be completely helpless to I-never-attack-I'm-a-sensor-and-healer Karin? Hell to the no. And before anyone points out, Karin was putting on simple perfume in that infamous panel when she was thinking about tackling Sasuke once Suigetsu and Juugo got to sleep.



Karin has chains.. 

Karin using the chakra chains to rape Sauce,, just think about it.


----------



## falconzx (Jun 11, 2015)

Swagger Wagon said:


> There are a lot of parents who choose not to raise kids even if they're able. They don't want to.



Yeah but Sasuke's kid ? Karin would be all over that


----------



## Fiona (Jun 11, 2015)

When I read that page I didn't stop laughing for about 3 minutes. I want that test to be true so bad that it hurts. 

Kishi has officially brought me back into the fold. That was the best damn thing he could have done with this situation.


----------



## Teachan (Jun 11, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Karin has chains..
> 
> Karin using the chakra chains to rape Sauce,, just think about it.



Kinky. 

...Okay, no. I don't condone rape in any shape or form.  I can't run with that joke, sorry.


----------



## Arisu (Jun 11, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> What if it wasn't rape?



Seto do you really honestly believe that Sasuke slept with Karin while being married to someone else? Because I didn't bought it even for a second. That was also VA's opinion if I remember correctly.


----------



## -JT- (Jun 11, 2015)

I'd love it to be true, that Karin is indeed the mother, but I do doubt it this chapter.

That sample was probably from Sasuke.

Also, there's a reason that Kishimoto had Suigetsu do the procedure, someone who probably knows very little about DNA and machinery and therefore would most likely get something wrong.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 11, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Seto do you really honestly believe that Sasuke slept with Karin while being married to someone else? Because I didn't bought it even for a second. That was also VA's opinion if I remember correctly.



So you find it more probable that Sasuke was somehow tricked or forced into sex rather than just having consensual sex with an attractive female that he has known for a long period of time? 


Seriously?


----------



## Narutofreak1112 (Jun 11, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Seto do you really honestly believe that Sasuke slept with Karin while being married to someone else? Because I didn't bought it even for a second. That was also VA's opinion if I remember correctly.



We're talking about a guy who never bothered to visit his child or write to her for 12 years and who's ''wife'' barely knows him. Would you be surprised?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 11, 2015)

Swagger Wagon said:


> Sui would've been able to tell that he was comparing male DNA to female DNA, maternity and paternity tests are different



.....
I am sure Kishi is a writer who considers such things.


----------



## Arisu (Jun 11, 2015)

Fiona said:


> So you find it more probable that Sasuke was somehow tricked or forced into sex rather than just having consensual sex with an attractive female that he has known for a long period of time?
> 
> 
> Seriously?



The rape doesn't make sense as well. Those kind of things are not possible in shonen. Sasuke wasn't ever attracted to Karin. It's especially dumb thing to do after he got married to someone else. Not like him at all. He was always viewed as the asexual guy and now he's suddenly humping all the ladies?


----------



## Fiona (Jun 11, 2015)

Arisu said:


> The rape doesn't make sense as well. Those kind of things are not possible in shonen. Sasuke wasn't ever attracted to Karin. It's especially dumb thing to do after he got married to someone else. Not like him at all. He was always viewed as the asexual guy and now he's suddenly humping all the ladies?



I honest to god from the bottom of my soul don't care how it happened. I just find it endlessly hilarious that Kishi would take this route rather than just let Sakura fans just have a break. 


I mean he HAD to know how big of a shitstorm it would cause but did it anyway.  


To me this is a sign that he has gotten his humor back and is back into his writing rather than just phoning it in like he did for so much of the end of Naruto.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 11, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Seto do you really honestly believe that Sasuke slept with Karin *while being married to someone else*? Because I didn't bought it even for a second. That was also VA's opinion if I remember correctly.



Who knows...
It doesn't really matter what the VAs think. They don't write this shit. Kishi does. 
They might think they know their characters inside out...
... until Kishi drops a bombshell of some sort.

Bold: assuming they were married 12-13 years ago?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 11, 2015)

I love how noone considers that instead of talking about the mother being Karin or Sakura, we should try and think that perhaps something may be up with Sarada herself connected to Karin, especially with her being conviniently absent.


----------



## Synn (Jun 11, 2015)

I fucking said so from the first day I saw Sarada, and people were still oblivious to the fact that she isn't related to Sakura at all lol


----------



## Plague (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm thinking "no" for now. Maybe the DNA test was programmed to say match on the next use. (Would be fucked up lol, but you never know.)


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jun 11, 2015)

I think it might be one of those ovarian transplants? In-virto


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 11, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Seto do you really honestly believe that Sasuke slept with Karin while being married to someone else? Because I didn't bought it even for a second. That was also VA's opinion if I remember correctly.



It seems more like you are still trying to reconcile your pairing fantasies with current developments. It's likely she was conceived through artificial means, but natural means are not out there. It's highly doubtful it involved rape though, that's just your fandom's compulsion to make Karin the literal devil talking.

I mean, to go as far and entertain the notion that Salad is a product of rape...what is wrong with you?


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Jun 11, 2015)

legit.

but there will be a twist. i think sakura will be the mother. 
oro experimented all the time on sasuke and i think that karin and sasuke blood could be the same.
or thanks to the rinnegan sasuke also has uzumaki blood so even if naruto were to get a dna test with sarada it would match

sasuke and sakura will be the parents.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

Loading this thread altered my anti-virus software to malicious content. What the hell...

Anyways despite Karin showing a lust to rape Sasuke I highly, highly doubt that is how Sarada was conceived and that it would actually occur in Kishi's manga. Sasuke wouldn't let her (or anyone) rape him for fack's sake...


----------



## Arisu (Jun 11, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It seems more like you are still trying to reconcile your pairing fantasies with current developments. It's likely she was conceived through artificial means, but natural means are not out there. It's highly doubtful it involved rape though, that's just your fandom's compulsion to make Karin the literal devil talking.
> 
> I mean, to go as far and entertain the notion that Salad is a product of rape...what is wrong with you?



I knew you will try to take a stab at my shipping again, I love it 

I don't think that Karin is the devil, it was in the chapter when Suigetsu remembered how Karin was towards Sasuke. It went through his mind that she could have done something to him xD I personally don't think this is the case. I don't hate Karin at all. Get off your high horse.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 11, 2015)

24 people in extreme denial 

just glorious, simply glorious.

Damn, the only thing that can top it is Sakura's death


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 11, 2015)

Arisu said:


> I knew you will try to take a stab at my shipping again, I love it
> 
> I don't think that Karin is the devil, it was in the chapter when Suigetsu remembered how Karin was towards Sasuke. It went through his mind that she could have done something to him xD I personally don't think this is the case. I don't hate Karin at all. Get off your high horse.



No one takes a stab at it. You put it out there, always. Furthermore, you absolutely refused to acknowledge any voluntary action on Sasuke's part, that you went as far as to entertain the idea of rape. That IS trying to make Karin the devil here. You're not the first one among you that have put forth such a notion.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 11, 2015)

All things aside and in all seriousness this is the most fun I have had with Naruto on this site in YEARS


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 11, 2015)

Sasuke definetly did not get raped anything should be believed over that shit right there.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 11, 2015)

Okay, let's get this shit out of the way.

This wasn't a hair test or anything.
Suigetsu found a umbilical cord which matches Sarada's cause it is hers.That's why he says "I THOUGHT it was from Karin's birth but...."
Japanese tradition for parents is to keep their childs umbilical cord.



> his Japanese custom is based upon the belief that the umbilical cord has a direct relationship to the health of the baby. Maltreating it, therefore, risks causing harm or disease in the child. In some Japanese households, a mother may show a child the umbilical cord on certain events like birthdays to recall the day the child was born. In other households, the umbilical cord is given to a child on the day he or she leaves home or gets married to symbolize separation.Also, a preserved umbilical cord is considered to be a cure for the child when he or she is sick. Parents would cut a small portion of the cord and feed it to the child. Additionally, the Japanese believe that the umbilical cord is a symbol of the child’s fate. So if one loses his or her umbilical cord, his/her spiritual fate is considered lost as well.




Suigetsu then acknowledged karin as the mother due to the tradition cause she kept it.

Can we move on now?It's Sarada's own DNA which matched her own.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 11, 2015)

Why would Karin have it in her possession then?

I am wary on the developments, but no one has provided any real basis for their denial of it.


----------



## Arisu (Jun 11, 2015)

I also think it was Sarada's umbilical cord.


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 11, 2015)

test legit. sample not so sure about


----------



## Nanja (Jun 11, 2015)

SasukexKarin is unrealistic. I don't think he'd stick it in crazy like that.

As for the paternity issue? People should stop acting like everything is set in stone. Stop being so naive~ The 'mystery' isn't resolved at all, the only thing this chapter actually did was add to the mess the question of 'what did they use to test for Karin's DNA".

We don't even know if the black thing was something inside a clear glass box or if it was some cord handle.

Hell, for all we know Sakura/Sasuke had a child that died at childbirth and had Karin help clone it resulting in some modded genetics.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 11, 2015)

> SasukexKarin is unrealistic. I don't think he'd stick it in crazy like that.



This is why I find the denial of those like yourselves unconvincing, you are basing it purely on a matter you emotionally invested yourselves in and want vindication of. Not anything actually in the story.


----------



## avivivi (Jun 11, 2015)

I don't think it was Karin's sample, maybe Sasuke's? But that was freakin hilarious. This gaiden is the best comedy manga I've ever read, makes me laugh every chapter.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 11, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Why would Karin have it in her possession then?
> 
> I am wary on the developments, but no one has provided any real basis for their denial of it.



Already answered that.Parents keep it as it's a japanese tradition.

Not denying it.I'm simply saying we misunderstood what's going on.

We thought it was a hairtest which matched with Karin.
When actually, Suigetsu proved the Umbilical Cord kept by Karin is Sarada's.

The test is legit.But what was tested is if the cord is Sarada's.


----------



## Arisu (Jun 11, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> No one takes a stab at it.



No, of course not you innocent little angel you 



> You put it out there, always. Furthermore, you absolutely refused to acknowledge any voluntary action on Sasuke's part, that you went as far as to entertain the idea of rape. That IS trying to make Karin the devil here. You're not the first one among you that have put forth such a notion.



Those are just two possibilities, Sasuke banging Karin or Karin raping him. The possibilities were there in the chapter, I didn't invite them myself you know. I know they're both stupid and it's probably not the case but Kishi went as far as to make people take those into consideration to mislead. My shipping doesn't have anything to do with it.


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Jun 11, 2015)

avivivi said:


> I don't think it was Karin's sample, maybe Sasuke's? But that was freakin hilarious. This gaiden is the best comedy manga I've ever read, makes me laugh every chapter.



dat  chou chou just too funny


----------



## Teachan (Jun 11, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> Okay, let's get this shit out of the way.
> 
> This wasn't a hair test or anything.
> Suigetsu found a umbilical cord which matches Sarada's cause it is hers.That's why he says "I THOUGHT it was from Karin's birth but...."
> ...



Huh. I could go with this, but this goes against everything both Shin and Orochimaru said about genes and connections in this chapter, so...


----------



## Platypus (Jun 11, 2015)

Kishi's swaying from one side to another is getting tiresome...

First the family picture
Then characters calling Sakura her mom repeatedly
Now the DNA test
Then we're gonna find out it was a mistake?

"Now Karin's the mother."
"Now Sakura's the mother."
"Now Karin's the mother."
"Now Sakura's the mother."


Stopped caring after the second step.

Anyway, I figure the message this Gaiden wants to deliver is that bonds don't need to be genetic/biological for them to be strong. 
_Genetic bonds_ is quite literally the villain (Shin and his clone minions) of this Gaiden after all.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Meat (Jun 11, 2015)

The poll result reflects how Evil trolled NF fandom 2 times. They are so gullible.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 11, 2015)

Teachan said:


> Huh. I could go with this, but this goes against everything both Shin and Orochimaru said about genes and connections in this chapter, so...



Still applies.
The only thing that's changed is the method of proving that Karin is the mother.
From using a DNA Test to proving it per national tradition.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> Okay, let's get this shit out of the way.
> 
> This wasn't a hair test or anything.
> Suigetsu found a umbilical cord which matches Sarada's cause it is hers.That's why he says "I THOUGHT it was from Karin's birth but...."
> ...



Okay, but why would Karin have Sarada's umbilical cord?


----------



## iJutsu (Jun 11, 2015)

It's the whole manga vs Sakura at this point.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 11, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Okay, but why would Karin have Sarada's umbilical cord?



Because it's apparently Japanese tradition to keep your child's umbilical cord.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Because it's apparently Japanese tradition to keep your child's umbilical cord.



But isn't Golden Circle saying that DNA test itself was only conclusive to a match because it was Sarada's DNA to begin with? How would comparing her DNA to her own DNA prove Karin is the mother? Suigetsu he thought it was her's "but" implying there is something more going on.

So I'm a bit confused. If you could elaborate that would be great.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 11, 2015)

Occam's Razor I think is best to use here. It is what it is until something concrete comes out otherwise.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 11, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> But isn't Golden Circle saying that DNA test itself was only conclusive to a match because it was Sarada's DNA to begin with? How would comparing her DNA to her own DNA prove Karin is the mother? Suigetsu he thought it was her's "but" implying there is something more going on.
> 
> So I'm a bit confused. If you could elaborate that would be great.



Suigetsu thought it belongs to Karin.
"I thought it was from Karin's birth but..."

By proving it's the cord of Sarada, he proved Karin was keeping it.
And cause it's japanese thing for parents to do (keeping it) one can see it as proof that Karin is the mother.

Elementary.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 11, 2015)

> SasukexKarin is unrealistic



Sakurax Sauce is as unrealistic as that.


----------



## Nanja (Jun 11, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> This is why I find the denial of those like yourselves unconvincing, you are basing it purely on a matter you emotionally invested yourselves in and want vindication of. Not anything actually in the story.



I don't even like this story. Naruto is objectively shit-tier storytelling. The one who seems to be invested is you given your previous posts.

I just don't buy the idea that Sasuke would all of a sudden have an affair or get raped or whatnot. I simply meant the concept is a bit out there. Until proven, I'd like to think Sasuke/Karin aren't absolute scumbags. 

My view of Sasuke/Karen as characters is also irrelevant to the primary point I made: That nothing has been legitimately revealed yet. To believe otherwise shows either your naivety, poor reading comprehension, or as you are so quick to accuse others of... your blatant bias or denial of the work in question.

TLDR: Stop being butthurt and wait for things to be clearly revealed before you claim things as fact. Until them, enjoy your headcannon.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 11, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> But isn't Golden Circle saying that DNA test itself was only conclusive to a match because it was Sarada's DNA to begin with? How would comparing her DNA to her own DNA prove Karin is the mother? Suigetsu he thought it was her's "but" implying there is something more going on.
> 
> So I'm a bit confused. If you could elaborate that would be great.



I don't the _but_ either. Why'd he deliberately fake the test?

> "I thought this was from Karin's birth, *but...* (it's from Sarada's, according to Golden Witch's explanation)"
> Puts it into the machine.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## COREYxYEROC (Jun 11, 2015)

imo sakura will be the mum

i think that sasuke has karins dna because of the the bloodsucking and oro experiments. 
you are able to find out who your father is with a dna from your uncles dna
i dont know the technicalities and how it workds exactly... im not a biologist...

but there is definitely a lot more to this story. especially with the cloning stuff that is going on.

i wonder if because they are uzumaki, could naruto even get a match up with sarada? lol

doesnt make sense why karin would abandon the kid either... and why would sasuke touch that xD


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 11, 2015)

i lol'ed this chapter.

but on a serious note, i believe suigetsu used sasuke's DNA instead of karin's without knowing. 

kishi be trollin' lol (unless my surrogate mother theory is correct. :ignoramus).


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 11, 2015)

Nanja said:


> I don't even like this story. Naruto is objectively shit-tier storytelling. The one who seems to be invested is you given your previous posts.
> 
> I just don't buy the idea that Sasuke would all of a sudden have an affair or get raped or whatnot. I simply meant the concept is a bit out there. Until proven, I'd like to think Sasuke/Karin aren't absolute scumbags.
> 
> ...



Why do you people keep projecting? Denial? Butthurt? The one showing that right now is you.

I just said I was skeptical myself, but the basis of your denial is unconvincing. You are clearly basing it around something you prefer than something you actually have basis for.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jun 11, 2015)

kishimoto doesn't have the balls


----------



## Lucky7 (Jun 11, 2015)

Meh, most likely not. Suigetsu don't know shit about DNA tests and there's that whole scene where he grabs the umbilical cord mentioning that prior to this he thought it was from when Karin was born, so Suigetsu's unsureness is another tickmark. 

However, that's not to say its completely out of the realm of possibility, it _is_ Kishi. Karin owning her mother's umbilical cord makes little sense given the questions of why her parents would have saved that or why Karin would have dug through the rubble of her burned down village filled with the dead bodies of the villagers to take this memento. 

Honestly, the only thing that's really sketchy is Naruto. Didn't he_ see _Sakura pregnant with Salad? Naruto wasn't Hokage at the time Bolt and Salad were born, so he doesn't have the "LOL Hokage too busy" to explain why he wouldn't have seen what is supposed to be one of his closest friends in nine months. Even if he was Hokage at the time, I think going almost an entire year without seeing her, much less hearing word through the grapevine that his teammate is pregnant, would be too much of a stretch. There is the consideration that Naruto is an idiot and this will be the gag, but the man has two kids himself, I think a pregnant woman isn't something beyond his realm of understanding. 

Honestly, the only avenue that could make sense even remotely is that Sakura was out of the village with Sasuke for a while, got knocked up, had the baby outside of the village (explaining her lack of birth records), and Sakura just returned one day with this baby and Naruto was just like . But, evidence points to the contrary that this could have happened.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

Platypus said:


> I don't the _but_ either. Why'd he deliberately fake the test?
> 
> > "I thought this was from Karin's birth, *but...* (it's from Sarada's, according to Golden Witch's explanation)"
> > Puts it into the machine.



Well I'm not saying he would deliberately fake the test. Sounds like the only explanation though that can be had is that it is Sarada's umbilical cord....even if Sarada is truly Karin's and the umbilical cord is Sarada's and kept for that reason it makes no sense to test DNA against the DNA of the person getting the test. Something is fishy about it is all.

Cannot wait for the next time. Hopefully it reveals more. Maybe Sasuke will finally make the conclusion on the subject.


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 11, 2015)

I don't have to read this thread fully. I'll do it when I come back
if karin is really the mother, and in this chapter we found out that she is indeed alive and kicking. why would she let another woman raise her child. another thing to think about?


----------



## Yahiko (Jun 11, 2015)

yes it is legitimate, but people like me were already suspecting karin to be sarada' s mom, there were many proofs in the previous , why do you think people have been lying to sarada all the time?  Why do you think shizune and sakura doesn't tell sarada about her real mom immediately when she asks about it. The previous chapters were giving us hints about karin being sarada's mom but this chapter just confirmed it. The dna test is legitimate


----------



## Yahiko (Jun 11, 2015)

Needless2say said:


> I don't have to read this thread fully. I'll do it when I come back
> if karin is really the mother, and in this chapter we found out that she is indeed alive and kicking. why would she let another woman raise her child. another thing to think about?



Maybe shes like one of those women who dont want to raise their children themselves and hire a babysitter to raise it


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

Needless2say said:


> I don't have to read this thread fully. I'll do it when I come back
> if karin is really the mother, and in this chapter we found out that she is indeed alive and kicking. why would she let another woman raise her child. another thing to think about?



There could be multiple reasons. 

She was acting as a surrogate
She doesn't want to raise it
In a state in which she cannot raise a child

Really I think we're never going to guess the answers and should just wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Lucky7 (Jun 11, 2015)

Needless2say said:


> I don't have to read this thread fully. I'll do it when I come back
> if karin is really the mother, and in this chapter we found out that she is indeed alive and kicking. why would she let another woman raise her child. another thing to think about?


Karin, especially in the case that this kid is hers, is not a particularly morally upstanding person. Sasuke would never willingly have sex with her nor giver her permission to use his DNA to make a baby, meaning she did this without his knowledge or consent. Karin raping Sasuke is too heavy a topic for Kishi, so this not an option. Considering that Karin would have already gone to depraved lengths to have Salad in the first place, giving her up to Sasuke or something doesn't seem unlikely. 

If Salad really does turn out to be Karin's, I'd think that'd be the angle Kishi is going for actually. Creating the parallel between the two- Karin, whose motive would probably be to make a genetically superior Uzumaki-Uchiha child (similar to Shin's speech), and Sakura, who knows what it "really means to be a parent". It'd explain why Kishi has Salad saying such harsh things that her mother means nothing to her now that she isn't her "mother" in the biological sense. It wouldn't be as meaningful if Salad learns her lesson not because Sakura loves her and cares about her, thus she will always be her true mother, but that Sakura is her biological mother and thus all her concerns are invalid anyway. Although she could learn her "bonds" lesson beforehand and had already accepted Sakura as her mother regardless and then it is confirmed that Sakura is her mother anyway.


----------



## Kirin Rei (Jun 11, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> Okay, let's get this shit out of the way.
> 
> This wasn't a hair test or anything.
> Suigetsu found a umbilical cord which matches Sarada's cause it is hers.That's why he says "I THOUGHT it was from Karin's birth but...."
> ...



No, no, no.

Suigetsu says - > *これって香燐が生まれた時のだと思ってたけど?*

Which literally translates to,* I was thinking this is from when Karin was born but...*

Nothing about Karin giving birth and the cord being her child's.
Suigetsu is testing Karin's supposed DNA against Sarada's. That's all it is.


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Jun 11, 2015)

why is it when you try and say sakura is the mother youre instantly butthurt and in denial...
i still think she is the mother...


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 11, 2015)

I think it's legit, otherwise we wouldn't have wasted all this time with Sakura changing the subject and then having a fit, destroying the house and leaving Sarada homeless.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 11, 2015)

Its probably half true.


----------



## Zef (Jun 11, 2015)

Here's my take. 

-Sasuke would never have consensual sex with Karin. He's far too creeped out by her.We even see Suigetsu have a flashback of Sasuke pushing her away. Therefore, Sarada isn't a result of SK.

-Sarada isn't a experiment. The only one as of now capable of doing experimentations is Oro, (and Shin). Yet neither he nor Suigetsu, and Juugo recognize Sarada as being an experiment. Also.  Sarada lacks the features of being a experiment (i,e Shin's pale skin, and absence of eyebrows). Therefore she isn't a test tube baby. 

-Suigetsu guessed that the biomass he used was Karin's. Which is logical since it was in Karin's drawer. However we know of Karin's perchance of keeping things belonging to Sasuke. 

This leaves only two options. 
-Karin being a surrogate. Which I doubt for Shounen reasons. As well with the fact that this would mean she carried a child for 9 months without either Oro, Suigetsu, or Juugo seeing.

-And speaking of people not seeing. Naruto is clueless to whether or not Sakura was ever pregnant apparently. This leads to the option me, and some others are proposing.
Sasuke and Sakura were away from the village. Got married. Sakura got pregnant, and gave birth outside the village (no birth certificate).
And Suigetsu just fucked up by assuming what he used belonged to Karin. 

Ironically. Karin is conveniently away so is unable to confirm, or deny anything. I propose it will be denied (either next chapter or however long Kishi plans on dragging this) by none other then Sasuke. 

Still expecting a birth flashback.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 11, 2015)

I honestly hope that she is Karins through completely normal and consensual means with Sasuke just so I could see the reaction of the FCs and the Telegrams. 



Kishi pls


----------



## Corvida (Jun 11, 2015)

Kirin Rei said:


> No, no, no.
> 
> Suigetsu says - > *これって香燐が生まれた時のだと思ってたけど…*
> 
> ...



Exactly.But that leaves us in an odd position -"I was thinking this is from when Karin was born but....."
He?s not even sure. but hey, it?s in Karin?s  desk so  hurray!


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jun 11, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> Suigetsu then acknowledged karin as the mother due to the tradition cause she kept it.
> 
> Can we move on now?It's Sarada's own DNA which matched her own.


It would be fucking weird for Karin to keep it no matter what the case is considering the spiritual significance behind keeping the umbilical cord in Japan. Parents are supposed to keep it safe because it's believed to be to tied to their child's health and fate. Parents give the cord to their child when they move out or get married. It's not a random party favor.

If Karin is the biological mom, it would be odd for her to still be keeping something that holds such sentimental and spiritual importance considering she did not even want to raise the kid.

If Sakura is the biological mom, why the hell is Karin keeping that in the first place.

I'm sure Kishi will pussy out of this somehow, but for now, it's strange to think that Karin would be keeping Salad's cord and not Sakura regardless of whose genes contributed to making the girl.


----------



## Cromer (Jun 11, 2015)

DNA test is legit, I think.


What is still in question is the actual DNA sample used. (For the record, I think Salad is Sasuke and Sakura's child, borne from Karin's womb)


----------



## Kusa (Jun 11, 2015)

"Sasuke x Karin is unrealistic"

ohhh pls like kishi gives a fuck about that, if he did your otp would have been not canon.

I am not sure what i should believe at this point. Kishi gives no fucks, so why the hell should i ?


----------



## king81992 (Jun 11, 2015)

I don't know.Suigetsu is not exactly qualified to run a DNA test.


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 11, 2015)

Lucky7 said:


> Karin raping Sasuke is too heavy a topic for Kishi, so this not an option.


Didnt Karin thought of the idea casually? Ravaging him when he is out cold etc 
Kishi had balls to actually make Karin think of that, if Kishi wants to go that route, I think it's possible...... 
But I hope it's not the case.


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 11, 2015)

If it's not true, explain the glasses


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jun 11, 2015)

king81992 said:


> I don't know.Suigetsu is not exactly qualified to run a DNA test.


Why are people doubting his qualifications? Because he has a goofy personality?

He's apparently been hiding out in Orochimaru's test tube baby lab for over a decade, I would be surprised if he couldn't run one.


----------



## Azula (Jun 11, 2015)

king81992 said:


> I don't know.Suigetsu is not exactly qualified to run a DNA test.



He can't learn to operate a machine in 10+ years?


----------



## Sppidy (Jun 11, 2015)

Jizznificent said:


> i lol'ed this chapter.
> 
> but on a serious note, i believe suigetsu used sasuke's DNA instead of karin's without knowing.
> 
> kishi be trollin' lol (unless my surrogate mother theory is correct. :ignoramus).



or if it was an umbilical cord who knows it maybe even Sarada since we don't did know if suigetsu used a parental DNA test or just a test to find if their DNA matched after all Sarada was born outside the village maybe Karin helped deliver her and kept Sarada umbilical cord since Karin seems old in that flashback


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 11, 2015)

The test itself was certainly legit. The sample used for the test? Who knows.  Suigetsu's a complete idiot and he himself wasn't even sure if the sample he used was from Karin.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 11, 2015)

The test could very well be.

The real question is whether Sasuke did "the deed" with Karin or got his DNA stolen.

Also why Karin never visited Salad despite being apparently still alive.

He already got his DNA stolen in the Sakura novel for sharingan drugs so it would be a continuation of his Hashi-like popularity as target of DNA steal.


----------



## Meia (Jun 11, 2015)

If it's not legit, Kishi will have to pull some heavy bullshit to explain it. 

Biologically speaking, if it was Sasuke's DNA it would have been made clear during the test that it's not female. 
Now this is Kishimoto so he could be pulling some heavy bs on how this DNA test was done.

Other than that, why would Karin be keeping Salada's DNA? This will never make sense to me. 

Suigetsu just screwing up the actual test seems unlikely and would be anticlimactic. 

Maybe Sakura was having trouble getting pregnant, Sasuke asked Orochimaru for help, Karin stepped in due to her insane Uzumaki health and genes, mitochondrial donation was done and the child actually has three genetic parents. Even Salada's appearance looks like a mix of Sakura and Karin (aside from Sasuke) when you look at the big picture. Even her entire get-up looks half Sakura half Karin. 



Then again, this is Kishi. He wouldn't put that much thought into it so this probably isn't the case.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 11, 2015)

Fiona said:


> I honestly hope that she is Karins through completely normal and consensual means with Sasuke just so I could see the reaction of the FCs and the Telegrams.
> 
> 
> 
> Kishi pls



Why U so mean?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 11, 2015)

If Suigetsu OF ALL PPL wasn't doing it, i would have been convinced. But Suigetsu? It can't be 100% true.


a) It's Sarada's or Sakura's DNA so he confused the sample.
b) She helped Sakura's birth in some way.


I'm still iffy about this plot, even it's mere existence sickens me.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jun 11, 2015)

If its legit nothing makes sense
If its not legit nothing makes sense

So either way shit is still fucked 
I mean Naruto doesn't know if sakura was ever pregnant 
Karin isn't raising her possible child
Sasuke possibly cheated on Sakura
Salad maybe wasn't born in Konoha

None of this shit is getting answered and Salad has some serious emotional issues now


----------



## Corvida (Jun 11, 2015)

Matta Clatta said:


> If its legit nothing makes sense
> If its not legit nothing makes sense
> 
> So either way shit is still fucked
> ...



We know Sarada wasnt born in Konoha since chapter 2


----------



## Azula (Jun 11, 2015)

All in all this seems like a normal thing for an uchiha to go through, tragedy and despair. Kishi has at least been consistent in that.

Granted salad's situation is very tame compared to others, but still what do people expect? That everyone will be like "We were just kidding salad, everything is normal" in the end?

Yeah and all the uchihas in konoha were just playing dead with tomato sauce over their bodies for kid sasuke.


----------



## Eylandos (Jun 11, 2015)

Mods are working overtime to censor any common sense.

People are actually arguing that Suigetsu mistaken red hair with black hair. Pull one strand of hair and tell me you can't tell the colour. With the way he was operating the machine, it looked like he did it before and so I am certain he didn't fuck up the sample.

This is a reach and you people know it.


----------



## Seiji (Jun 11, 2015)

Eylandos said:


> Mods are working overtime to censor any common sense.
> 
> People are actually arguing that Suigetsu mistaken red hair with black hair. Pull one strand of hair and tell me you can't tell the colour. With the way he was operating the machine, it looked like he did it before and so I am certain he didn't fuck up the sample.
> 
> This is a reach and you people know it.


It's a fucking umbilical cord.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 11, 2015)

Eylandos said:


> Mods are working overtime to sensor any common sense.
> 
> People are actually arguing that Suigetsu mistaken red hair with black hair. Pull one strand of hair and tell me you can't tell the colour. With the way he was operating the machine, it looked like he did it before and so I am certain he didn't fuck up the sample.
> 
> This is a reach and you people know it.



Hair?

That Karin had _from birt_h?


----------



## Mizura (Jun 11, 2015)

Eylandos said:


> My god you sound like the tumblr tards who want to question things to fit your neat little picture of Sakura x Sasuke.


No need to call out names. I'm anti-SS and my reaction after the chapter came out was "darnit, this will turn out to be a misunderstanding" too. And I was having so much fun at the idea that Karin would really be Sarada's mom. After reading the chapter, I simply don't believe it. The narrative is just screaming "the story is just misleading the readers and Kishimoto will go "hurr hurr tricked you"" at the end of it. 



> That Karin had from birth?


See, Suigetsu only THINKS so. That's the red flag right there.

If Kishimoto wanted to remove any doubt, he'd have Suigetsu say "This is Karin's umbilical cord" followed by a flashback of how he found out. Kishimoto left the uncertainty on the nature of the sample on purpose.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 11, 2015)

Nanja said:


> SasukexKarin is unrealistic. I don't think he'd stick it in crazy like that.


But Sakura would let the man that has attempted to kill her in the past fuck her?

You wanna talk 'realistic' then you gotta accept that it's not just Karin that's crazy or fucked up here.


Needless2say said:


> I don't have to read this thread fully. I'll do it when I come back
> if karin is really the mother, and in this chapter we found out that she is indeed alive and kicking. why would she let another woman raise her child. another thing to think about?


I'd venture a guess that Salad was a test tube baby made without Sasuke's consent and the rage upon finding this kid had him cut off all ties with Karin if he was harboring anything with her before that.



I also wouldn't be surprised if Karin just didn't have intentions of being a mother? Meh, I'm not invested in Karin that much aside from the waves she causes and the extreme hypocrisy/hatred directed at her for it. She could be acting shitty too and it wouldn't make a difference to me. She's just a DNA donor at the end of the day and I think Salad would sorely regret trying to form a relationship with her.


----------



## l0rdza0n (Jun 11, 2015)

at first thought - yes

but now? it's totally Suigetsu to fvck around like this and watch the chaos happen

lol..

haha! MAYBE Sarada is Sasuke and Sakura's child after all..

we still don't know!!

Kishi is a bloody genius


----------



## Bellville (Jun 11, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> If Suigetsu OF ALL PPL wasn't doing it, i would have been convinced. But Suigetsu? It can't be 100% true.
> 
> 
> a) It's Sarada's or Sakura's DNA so he confused the sample.
> ...


Perhaps Karin was left with the task of keeping all records of Salad's origins safe and tucked away for whatever reason (in Oro's hideout? yeah idk either). Of course this is working under the assumption that what just got tested is actually Salad's umbilical cord.


And never mind that 'safe and tucked away' isn't all that safe if Suigetsu is able to just open up a drawer and fiddle with it as he pleases. I dunno with this gaiden, man.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 11, 2015)

This is Kishi, so I won't buy it. 

This is just to cause more drama.


----------



## l0rdza0n (Jun 11, 2015)

Vermilion Kn said:


> This is Kishi, so I won't buy it.
> 
> This is just to cause more drama.



it's working..

people are so much more interested in Naruto Gaiden right now it's crazy!!!

lol

Kishi is a genius


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 11, 2015)

The test is legit. Considering Karin and Sasuke/Sakura have different hair colors it's hard to buy that suigetsu would mistake it. It get's more interesting if it's an umbilical cord or some shit instead.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 11, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> The test is legit. Considering Karin and Sasuke/Sakura have different hair colors it's hard to buy that suigetsu would mistake it. It get's more interesting if it's an umbilical cord or some shit instead.



But we don't even know what he used for test, Jet. Umbilical cord is a guess too.

His flashback is Karin saying "don't touch my desk", nothing suspicious. He THINKS it's from her birth. And so many inconsistencies.

Shin talk may very well be a red herring too, kinda like how Evil fooled everyone.


I don't know. It's funny but I don't think Kishi has balls.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 11, 2015)

There's definitely room for doubt left since the way Suigetsu got a sample from Karin was suspicious, but it might just be to keep the suspense a bit longer until the true story is actually explained. It's going to be lame if the answer is, "LOL Sarada you were merely paranoid and the photo, the glasses, and the DNA test were all coincidences! Of course Sakura is your mom and your dad is just a deadbeat."


----------



## Kurokocchi (Jun 11, 2015)

If Karin was the one who helped Sakura birth Sarada, and the umbilical cord was Sarada's, why would Karin keep it? Wouldn't Sakura keep it since she was the one who birthed her? Or wouldn't they have kept it for Sarada herself?


----------



## santanico (Jun 11, 2015)

I can't picture Karin as a mother, she's a fucking psycho


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey, well Sasuke is a dad so...


----------



## ch1p (Jun 11, 2015)

Either it's Sasuke's umbelical cord and Kishi 'science is hard'. Theoretically, Kishi already fucked up if the umbelical cord was Karin's, because it shouldn't have given a 100% match either since a child has composition from both pairings. The only way Kishi 'scienced' is if the umbelical cord is from Sarada and that's random as fuck, because there's no reason why she would have it. As someone said, she'd give it away even if the child had been hers.

I'm betting on Sasuke's, because she kept his sweaty shirt and a photo of him, who knows what else she dug around when she was frolicking in Konoha. If it's Sarada, maybe she helped with the birth, but I find that extraordinarly cruel for her character. One thing is to a make a joke out of her obsession, another is to rub it in her face that she's delivering the child of Sasuke with another woman.

Either way, this was hillarious. Kishi calling Sasuke a scumbag and a bastard if he cheated on Sakura. Then Sarada calling Naruto a liar and saying Sakura is nothing to her. Just lol, Kishi has no chill.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2015)

Maybe maybe not. I'll just wait.

Though it'd be hilarious to have Sarada try go on the inherited Uchihaha rampage, only for Oro or Karin to find out Suigetsu screwed up.

Because let's be honest here a lot of the shit that's occurring in the gaiden, really really could've all been avoided. It's drama for the sake of drama and the existence of the plot.




RAGING BONER said:


> Sakura...in the case of Sarada Uchiha...you are not the mother! /maury
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he means by accident.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 11, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> I suspect the thing Suigetsu used was actually Sasuke's and we still don't know anything.
> 
> It's in Karin's character to actually keep Sasuke's old stuffs.



Yagami has spoken.

Nothing else matters.


----------



## Kusa (Jun 11, 2015)

^
he could be right

but this does not make you seem less butthurt


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 11, 2015)

So for some reason karin has Sauce umbilical cord.


----------



## Alucardemi (Jun 11, 2015)

It's Karin's hair. Her hair's bright red, even Suigetsu can't screw that one up.


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 11, 2015)

""


----------



## Addy (Jun 11, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> I suspect the thing Suigetsu used was actually Sasuke's and we still don't know anything.
> 
> It's in Karin's character to actually keep Sasuke's old stuffs.



 i suspect that is sarada's to be honest. 

i mean, how owuld karin get sasuke's?


----------



## Zef (Jun 11, 2015)

Alucardemi said:


> It's Karin's hair. Her hair's bright red, even Suigetsu can't screw that one up.



Why would Karin keep her own hair in a box?

When she can just pluck it from her head if need be?

IMO. it didn't even look like a hair. Too thick to be one.

Unless it was a dreadlock


----------



## Night Spider (Jun 11, 2015)

I believe the test is legit. Who the sample belongs to and who is the mother could go either way at this point.
The fact Sakura mentioned that family is more than blood and Kishi's interview implying a similar theme to gaiden, glasses thing and the fact Naruto can't seem to remember Sakura being pregnant do seem to imply that Karin is the mother.
On the other hand if Karin was alive all this time why hasn't she decided to at least visit the baby as it doesn't really seem in her character, especially considering it is Sasuke's child plus the fact that all the people who could actually provide an explanation are conveniently absent. Not to mention the fact that this way Kishi would shit on both Karin and Sakura's character. 
I swear, this entire mess could be over in a second if one of said adults actually bothered to answer a sentence. No wonder Sarada is pissed. One good thing about this is that Sasuke is definitely going to have to give an explanation whether to a pissed of Sarada or pissed of Naruto


----------



## Alucardemi (Jun 11, 2015)

Zef said:


> Why would Karin keep her own hair in a box?



Obviously for the sake of the plot 

Idk, man, it's true that that thing was abit thick, but if it's not hair, I have no clue what else it is.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 11, 2015)

John Redcorn.

John Redcorn...


----------



## Indra (Jun 11, 2015)

People thinking it's hair are retarded, it's a cord.

Yeah Karin is most likely the mother, the story right now seems to be how genes are not the only thing passed down by parents.

Goodjob Sasuke ~


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Jun 11, 2015)

I think the test is legit. I think Kishi is going the route of Metal Gear Solid 2 and what genes and who you are really means. He's going to get all philosophical on us and show us that the bond between Sakura and Sarada is the bond of a mother and daughter despite the fact that they're not related... then Snake is going to show up and tell her to find her own path.


----------



## Night Spider (Jun 11, 2015)

I find it hilarious how Naruto is just stuck in the middle of all of this. He just wanted to eliminate the threat to the village and he found himself in the midst of Uchiha family drama


----------



## Marsala (Jun 11, 2015)

Night Spider said:


> I find it hilarious how Naruto is just stuck in the middle of all of this. He just wanted to eliminate the threat to the village and he found himself in the midst of Uchiha family drama



Uchiha family drama is the greatest threat to the safety of the world and has been for decades now.


----------



## Indra (Jun 11, 2015)

Marsala said:


> Uchiha family drama is the greatest threat to the safety of the world and has been for decades now.


Sarada is going to turn out lesbian lmao


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jun 11, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Either it's Sasuke's umbelical cord and Kishi 'science is hard'. Theoretically, Kishi already fucked up if the umbelical cord was Karin's, because it shouldn't have given a 100% match either since a child has composition from both pairings.


Nowhere in this chapter was it written that the match was 100%, I don't know why people keep saying this.

The graphs look nearly identical because there's a .01% difference in the DNA between parent and child.


----------



## OodboO (Jun 11, 2015)

I fear it's not, but for the lulz I'd like it to be. :rofl
In the end, I do THINK it's not. 

Karin said to stay away from her desk at all cost. 
What was she protecting? Her own DNA? 

The sample just might be Sasuke's.


----------



## King Scoop (Jun 11, 2015)

At this point it better be. If Kishi were to do all this and then turn around and change it, he'd be sabotaging his own story. But that wouldn't be a surprise either.


----------



## Narutofreak1112 (Jun 12, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Hey, well Sasuke is a dad so...





Seto Kaiba said:


> John Redcorn.
> 
> John Redcorn...





Marsala said:


> Uchiha family drama is the greatest threat to the safety of the world and has been for decades now.





lndra said:


> Sarada is going to turn out lesbian lmao



:rofl


----------



## Mariko (Jun 12, 2015)

1- Epigenetic teaches us that our daily life can affect/modify our DNA, especially strongs emotions.

2- Sakura and Karin's daily life was mostly fangirling Sasuke, and they both have been nearly killed by him

>>> Their DNA being the same wouldn't be that surprising.


----------



## Kazuna (Jun 12, 2015)

As others have said the test itself was legit... the only thing up for question at all is who that particular DNA sample came from.


----------



## Bill G (Jun 12, 2015)

Sacuckura.


----------



## UltronPrime (Jun 12, 2015)

test is legit but i'm sure there's still some colossal bull crap twist by this moron of an author


----------



## Amol (Jun 12, 2015)

Kishi has kept the door of Red Herring open and he is a massive troll so I don't really have a bloody idea whether to believe this DNA test or not.
We will just have to wait and see.
I am sure of one thing though . Sasuke never ever fucked Karin. That is massively OOC for him. He has shown outright disgust for her on panel . Sarada can still be Karin's biological daughter but by other means.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> The test could very well be.
> 
> The real question is whether Sasuke did "the deed" with Karin or got his DNA stolen.
> 
> ...


friend has achieved Hashirama status. 

Ah fuck. 


Marsala said:


> Uchiha family drama is the greatest threat to the safety of the world and has been for decades now.


Uchiha drama has caused problems for the world, keep them happy and the world is safe, right now the world may be in danger from Sarada.


----------



## Danzio (Jun 12, 2015)

While it's _extremely sketchy_ I believe this to be a massive red herring 


What we now know for sure:


Naruto did not see Sakura give birth or even walk around pregnant, which  explains the lack of medical records. Sakura was simply not in the village while "pregnant", i.e. Kishi can get away with a lot of fuckery scot-free.

Why would Sakura leave the village for almost a year? Did she just run away with Sasuke? Some kind of mission? Why not give your "child" the best care possible in Konoha?


----------



## ch1p (Jun 12, 2015)

Swagger Wagon said:


> Nowhere in this chapter was it written that the match was 100%, I don't know why people keep saying this.
> 
> The graphs look nearly identical because there's a .01% difference in the DNA between parent and child.



What. The diagram is exactly the same. That is a 100% match.


----------



## thehumangod1 (Jun 12, 2015)

Yes. Suigetsu says that it's from Karin's birth. Obviously the only thing he could mean is that it's her umbilical cord. There's the possibility of it being Sarada's cord too but in that case Karin would have to be the mother as well. Then there's the possibility that Karin somehow stole Sarada's cord from Sakura, but then why the secrecy from Shizune if the origin of Sarada's birth is just as simple as Sakura had Sarada outside the village which is why there's no recor. People keep overlooking the fact that Shizune is keeping it secret. As well as this page do people really think all Sasuke and Sakura were going to say to Sarada is "You were born outside the village". That's not a giant revelation that needs to be kept a secret. No the revelation is Karin is Sarada's mother. Now all that's left to answer is why Karin gave her kid to Sakura.



And to address the other theories. It cannot be Sasuke's hair because Sasuke's hair is black and Karin's is red and also Suigetsu said it was from birth. Also your DNA does not change because you drunk someone's blood what some are saying happened to Sasuke.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 12, 2015)

thehumangod1 said:


> Yes. Suigetsu says that it's from Karin's birth.








That?s the best thing  of all-the idiot isnt even sure what he?s texting.He believes. That?s why one should label boxes.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 12, 2015)

Corvida said:


> That?s the best thing  of all-the idiot isnt even sure what he?s texting.He believes. That?s why one should label boxes.



Why should it have been labeled? It's an umbilical cord for one (japanese tradition and all), and Karin doesn't want him snooping in her stuff.


----------



## thehumangod1 (Jun 12, 2015)

Corvida said:


> That?s the best thing  of all-the idiot isnt even sure what he?s texting.He believes. That?s why one should label boxes.



He say's it's from birth and he looked right at it. So it's clearly an umbilical cord. Only people whose cord it makes sense for it to be is Karin or (extremely unlikely), Sarada's. Either way, Karin is the mother and that's what Shizune, Sakura and Sasuke have been keeping secret about Sarada's birth.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 12, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> Why should it have been labeled?



To avoid umpleasant authorial backpedallings, for example. Or ambiguos phrasings like "I tought this was from when Karin was born, but"




> [It's an umbilical cord for one (japanese tradition and all), and Karin doesn't want him snooping in her stuff.



Oh yes-Karin is adamant  in the super privacy and secrecy  of  things she hides in her desk.
Which doesnt prevent Suigetsu from snooping around as son as seis conveniently absent and play doctor with data.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 12, 2015)

Why'd she keep/steal the umbilical cord of a child that's not even her's, Corvida?


----------



## Corvida (Jun 12, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Why'd she keep/steal the umbilical cord of a child that's not even her's, Corvida?



Why she should steal  and collect sweaty  ragged  old shirts, platypus?

She assists in Oro experiments and you pretend we?re speaking of a normal person?

Do we know what Karin keeps in her desk?

How we even know_ what is _been tested, or the age, validity and preservation conditions  of  supposedly  decades  old material? 

Suigestsu the superscientist_ assumed_

Leches, there are even the experts saying that the full match only can mean Salad is being tested with her clone.

Waht if we end having as many Salads as Onions?


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 12, 2015)

Why Sakura and Shizune are so secretive then?


----------



## Corvida (Jun 12, 2015)

AzureGaru said:


> Why Sakura and Shizune are so secretive then?



Why was Suigetsu so shocked ?

Why no one-even Oro-knew anything about Sarada, either?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 12, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Why she should steal  and collect sweaty  ragged  old shirts, platypus?



Because she's obsessed with Sasuke. You of all people should know that 
When did she start obsessing over Sarada -- assuming she's not her daughter, doesn't really matter, obsessions are unhealthy either way -- and Sakura though? 



> She assists in Oro experiments and *you pretend we?re speaking of a normal person*?







> Do we know what Karin keeps in her desk?



Take a look for yourself 




> How we even know_ what is _been tested, or the age, validity and preservation conditions  of  supposedly  decades  old material?



It's certainly possible the sample's a mistake. Future chapters will tell. I find it being Karin's cord rather than Sarada's more likely until a chapter comes out that tells/implies otherwise.



> Suigestsu the superscientist_ assumed_



Suigetsu's incapable of putting some DNA samples into a machine and reading the result text on the monitor now? Because that's literally all it takes to perform the test. That and having the right samples, which I've addressed previously.



> Leches, there are even the experts saying that the full match only can mean Salad is being tested with her clone.



This about the graphs looking identical? 


They don't on the left panel. 



> Waht if we end having as many Salads as Onions?



I wonder...

So, whose DNA did they use to create Sarada clones?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 13, 2015)

Let me think....

Perhaps her words are more important.

*"I want to be with Sasuke forever and ever".*

In accordance to that, we know she did something to Sasuke.
I think that line is important is solving this.

Not saying this is what happened, but I've actually seen people putting up the notion that Sarada herself might be not personally, but somehow is Karin born anew which hails from what she has done to him.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jun 13, 2015)

still wasting time with this Corvida? Put her in ignore list. When Sakura will say "no I'm not Sarada's mother" she will say "Sakura is lying". When we'll see Sarada's birth she will say "it's a genjutsu"


----------



## Corvida (Jun 13, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Because *she's obsessed with Sasuke*. You of all people should know that
> When did she start obsessing over Sarada -- assuming she's not her daughter, doesn't really matter, *obsessions are unhealthy either way *-- and Sakura though?
> [



 Precisely. 


Oh we agree, then



> Take a look for yourself



Oh, ah-  part of a drawer  and nice dramatic ligh in "the box"-and the rest?




> [
> It's certainly possible the sample's a mistake. Future chapters will tell. I find it being Karin's cord rather than Sarada's more likely until a chapter comes out that tells/implies otherwise.


  That?s what I?m trying to say since the beginning.-.that, and the real usefulbess of the simple, assuming we really know what it?s being tested



> [
> Suigetsu's incapable of putting some DNA samples into a machine and reading the result text on the monitor now? Because that's literally all it takes to perform the test. That and having the right samples, which I've addressed previously.



Those are the two funniest things of the secene-Suigetssu, of all people, fumbling in the oh so important dessk, and assuming he knowss what he?s testing




> [/This about the graphs looking identical?
> 
> 
> They don't on the left panel.



Oh shit!-Kishi they do- You use the left panel becasue is centered in the character looking at the scrren-the dramatic paanel with the screen is the right.




> I wonder...
> 
> So, whose DNA did they use to create Sarada clones?



Hey dodnt look at me-that?s what happens if you make  a  test with yourself.

Or are not sure  what you are testing.

Which ledas again to the super duper notion of Sarada as a lab rat

Or why Oro dont know about her so she coudnt have been creted there 

Or  why no one Saw Karin pregnant


----------



## NW (Jun 13, 2015)

King Scoop said:


> At this point it better be. If Kishi were to do all this and then turn around and change it, he'd be sabotaging his own story. But that wouldn't be a surprise either.


How would he be turning around and changing it when we're not even sure what was tested? You're claiming to know Kishi's intentions 100%?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 13, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Oh, ah-  part of a drawer  and nice dramatic ligh in "the box"-*and the rest?*



You really want me to answer this for you? 

(note)books, little boxes, pens and pencils.
There's nothing extraordinary about the contents of her desk at all, except for the sample.




> That?s what I?m trying to say since the beginning.-.that, and the real usefulbess of the simple, assuming we really know what it?s being tested



Oh now we're on the same page? Thought you were implying Karin stealing/keeping Sarada's cord was the most likely outcome. 



> Oh shit!-Kishi they do- You use the left panel becasue is centered in the character looking at the scrren-the dramatic paanel with the screen is the right.



No, I used the left panel because it counters your point about the graphs being identical. My proof doesn't count because the panel in question isn't "dramatic" enough? Hmmm... Is Sarada staring at the monitor in anticipation for the result not dramatic enough for ya? 

It would've taken Kishi no effort to draw them identically on the left panel as well -- if that was his intention all along. So your theory about the result being a 100% match is pretty much complete bullocks.



> Or  why no one Saw Karin pregnant



Same could be said about Sakura: Naruto seems pretty much convinced Karin's the mother for the moment, indicating he never saw a pregnant Sakura. 
Otherwise -- you know -- he'd know Karin ain't the mother. Either way, who ends up being the mother, seems to have disappeared out of her friends/relatives lives for several months.

So till now your argument pretty much consists of "Well, Karin's a crazy person. She stole Sarada's cord for no apparent reason and hid it in her desk "
Isn't more convincing than Karin keeping her own umbilical cord as a reminder to her deceased parents, if you'd ask me.


----------



## PinkPunkPossum (Jun 13, 2015)

A DNA test can give false positives and its easy to have a mistake while preparing it. And we are talking about a fictional story.

So if Kishi wants Sarada to be Karin's kid then the test is correct. If not, then theres a lot of things Kishi can use to make it not count or be partially correct


----------



## Corvida (Jun 13, 2015)

Platypus said:


> You really want me to answer this for you?
> 
> (note)books, little boxes, pens and pencils.
> There's nothing extraordinary about the contents of her desk at all, except for the sample.



WE are not even seeing the full desk

Kishi is _only_ forcing us to take attention to the sample, not the Little labelled boxed or bottles.



> Oh now we're on the same page? Thought you were implying Karin stealing/keeping Sarada's cord was the most likely outcome.


 Yes,or at least a big possiblity that the cord isnt hers.



> [
> No, I used the left panel because it counters your point about the graphs being identical. My proof doesn't count because the panel in question isn't "dramatic" enough? Hmmm... Is Sarada staring at the monitor in anticipation for the result not dramatic enough for ya?




yes-as we only had Sarada?s hyper dramatic face the monitor hyper  dramamtic words



> It would've taken Kishi no effort to draw them identically on the left panel as well -- if that was his intention all along. So your theory about the result being a 100% match is pretty much complete bullocks.



Be serios-Kishi had taken attenttion to the screen already-next panel is dedicated to Sarada and Su i DRAMATICALLY  waiting.Angles.



> Same could be said about Sakura:
> [



Yes-dont you find it hilarious?



> Naruto seems pretty much convinced Karin's the mother for the moment, indicating he never saw a pregnant Sakura.




Exactly-curioser and curioser.

So not only Sarada wasnt born in Konoha

No one saw Sakura in Konoha at that time, either

But Suigetsu Works close to Karin, judging from her Word-dodnt touch my desk.

He didnt see anything, either-neither pregnancy nor experimenting




> Otherwise -- you know -- he'd know Karin ain't the mother. Either way, who ends up being the mother, seems to have disappeared out of her friends/relatives lives for several months.



Yes, in both cases.




> So till now your argument pretty much consists of "Well, Karin's a crazy person. She stole Sarada's cord for no apparent reason and hid it in her desk "



If that?s what it is, there are tons of  reasons  why she should had stolen it



> Isn't more convincing than Karin keeping her own umbilical cord as a reminder to her deceased parents, if you'd ask me.



If we go by the way Karin is described to have beeen found, no. Not to mention the hyper melo anime filler.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 13, 2015)

Corvida said:


> WE are not even seeing the full desk
> 
> Kishi is _only_ forcing us to take attention to the sample, not the Little labelled boxed or bottles.



Of course. Everything else in that desk is completely irrelevant. Why did you ask in the first place? 



> yes-as we only had Sarada?s hyper dramatic face the monitor hyper  dramamtic words
> 
> Be serios-Kishi had taken attenttion to the screen already-next panel is dedicated to Sarada and Su i DRAMATICALLY  waiting.Angles.



So you're saying Kishi, an experienced mangaka, didn't bother to draw identical graphs in the left panel even if his intention was to show identical graphs? 
Either way, as people have pointed out in several other threads, the graphs should look nearly identical. That's the entire point of a DNA test. If they didn't look identical the result wouldn't have been a _match_.

I dunno but this "Graphs look identical. Suigetsu was comparing Sarada's DNA to Sarada's."-theory sounds like a reach to me.



> No one saw Sakura in Konoha at that time, either



It's confirmed that Sakura left the village for a certain amount of time in the past now?  
Gaiden stated Sarad's birth records are non-existent in Konoha. Nowhere did it say Sakura was gone for a while around the time of Sarada's birth. Otherwise this mystery would've basically been solved already.



> If that?s what it is, there are tons of  reasons  why she should had stolen it



Should have? Does stealing the cord benefit her or something? 
What _tons of reasons_? 



> If we go by the way Karin is described to have beeen found, no. Not to mention the hyper melo anime filler.



How does any of that counter the possibility of Karin holding onto her umbilical cord as a reminder of her parents? Apparently it's Japanese tradition that the parents keep the cord, then give it to the child at a certain age (33 or something). But since -- you know -- they're dead she might've taken it as a reminder. Wasn't she allowed to keep objects or something?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 13, 2015)

Biggest questions that I have:

1. If it's a red herring, why would the mangaka have the story seemingly resolved in the last chapter, only to bring this up again.

2. Why is Karin secluded from everyone else.

That being said, I do think its a red herring still.


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 13, 2015)

I recall an interview where Kishimoto explained that the Gaiden will focus on Sarada, her birth and also the reason why she's wearing glasses. Seems like it wasn't a drama-free one. It's also why some people theorize Karin might have something to do with the birth.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 13, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Of course. Everything else in that desk is completely irrelevant. Why did you ask in the first place?


For the intended effect, of course-cue the dramatic illumination.





> So you're saying Kishi, an experienced mangaka, didn't bother to draw identical graphs in the left panel even if his intention was to show identical graphs?



Kishi, an experienced mangaka, had different intentions to show for each panel, yes.



> Either way, as people have pointed out in several other threads, the graphs should look nearly identical. That's the entire point of a DNA test. If they didn't look identical the result wouldn't have been a _match_.


 Oh no problem with that-the problem is ...with whom?



> I dunno but this "Graphs look identical. Suigetsu was comparing Sarada's DNA to Sarada's."-theory sounds like a reach to me.



Not to me-even if one can assume Suigetsu is dumb emough t to have taken something he believes  is from  when Karin was born, but....  



> It's confirmed that Sakura left the village for a certain amount of time in the past now?


  You said it yourself-he never_ saw _a pregnant Sakura. He says no to Suigetsu HE DIDNT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THIS"""""



> Gaiden stated Sarad's birth records are non-existent in Konoha. Nowhere did it say Sakura was gone for a while around the time of Sarada's birth. Otherwise this mystery would've basically been solved already.



Obviously.No birth records in Konoha-Sarada wasnt born there-Naruto didnt see pregnant  Sakura-Sakura wasnt there.

Unless you think ADULLLTERRREEERRR sent the baby to her via hawk.




> [
> Should have? Does stealing the cord benefit her or something?
> What _tons of reasons_?
> 
> ...


She?s still working for kween Oro, that should tell you enough.



> [
> How does any of that counter the possibility of Karin holding onto her umbilical cord as a reminder of her parents?



The fact, you know, that her village was * burnt to the ground *during a war?



> [
> Apparently it's Japanese tradition that the parents keep the cord, then give it to the child at a certain age (33 or something). But since -- you know -- they're dead she might've taken it as a reminder. Wasn't she allowed to keep objects or something?



Sinc? you know she was "the sole survivor of a burn to the ground town "recruited by Oro I find it likely that she took the time  to look for her cord in the ruins.Even if Kishi doesnt take in consideration anime Oro?s timely rescue


----------



## Platypus (Jun 13, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Oh no problem with that-the problem is ...with whom?



Depends on the sample obviously, which we can't know for sure until the manga confirms once and for all whose sample it really was: either Karin (if she's the mother), Sakura (if she's the mother), Sasuke or Sarada (if the 100% match theory is to believed after all, but I doubt it) Until then, I'd rather go with the first or third options (assuming the sample is a umbilical cord) for reasons mentioned above. But it can go either way, that's for sure.



> Obviously.No birth records in Konoha-Sarada wasnt born there-Naruto didnt see pregnant  Sakura-Sakura wasnt there.
> 
> Unless you think ADULLLTERRREEERRR sent the baby to her via hawk.



Assuming Sakura's the mother that is. 

But you bring up a good point. Sakura must've been gone for a while -- or at least out of touch with her friends, Naruto included -- for Naruto to believe she was once pregnant and delivered a child in the first place.



> She?s still working for kween Oro, that should tell you enough.



You mean she possibly stole Sarada's cord for research purposes? Making Sarada clones or some shit like that? Then why isn't it being examined instead of being stored inside her _personal_ desk? Why'd she put an object that needs to be examined/experimented upon in her private desk? She wants to create Sarada clones without the others knowing? Why'd they research Sarada specifically? There's Sasuke, Madara, Naruto, all these extraordinary people, yet they chose Sarada?



> The fact, you know, that her village was * burnt to the ground *during a war?



That's taking "her village was burnt to the ground" to the extreme. Who's to say she wasn't able to recover _anything_ at all, even a small box storing her umbilical cord, from the ruins?

You've yet to explain why she'd steal Sarada's cord instead of anything related to Sasuke, the one she's obsessed with. Without using vague reasons like "She's cray-cray." or "She works for Orochimaru.". You should've at least explained why Oro would ask her to steal the child's umbilical cord (or why she'd do it of her own accord), and how she pulled it off considering they're being watched 24/7.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 13, 2015)

To me Naruto's reaction and even his words to Sarada are more of a giveaway that the DNA test is probably legit. He of any character other than Sauske shown is the most likely to know the truth. And his reaction when Sugesitsu told Sarada was like was more of one that implies he knew this truth but did not want it to come out. Even his comments that she is the spitting image is kind of forceful in retrospect. 

Plus people just give Kishi too much credit. He more often then not just spells everything for you flat out and people just stay in denial. 

Case in point Minato. There were actually people who did not believe he was Naruto's father until over a hundred chapters when it was stated in writing in the manga, despite it being basically obvious from day one.

Honestly though the one kind of scenairo I can see that would kind prove both theories correct, what if Sakura is actually an Uzumaki? She does have a shade of red for hair, and that way if all clan members are related, in theory both Karin and Sakura could match her dna.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 13, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Biggest questions that I have:
> 
> 1. If it's a red herring, why would the mangaka have the story seemingly resolved in the last chapter, only to bring this up again.
> 
> ...



DNA test dispelled the idea of a red herring. On top of that we got sakura giving a speech how family is more than just "blood" she was clearly speaking from 1st hand experience. 

sakura is NOT the mother! not the biological one anyway


----------



## King Scoop (Jun 13, 2015)

Fusion said:


> How would he be turning around and changing it when we're not even sure what was tested? You're claiming to know Kishi's intentions 100%?



He spent the entire Gaiden hinting that Karin might be the mother. Then spent the last couple chapters leaning more towards Sakura. Now in this chapter we have a DNA test that flat out says that it's Karin.

It's okay to go back and forth when you are just teasing an idea. But for him to say in a couple chapters from now, that the test was wrong and it's really Sakura would be bad writing.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 13, 2015)

According to direct statements we can only assume what was tested was Karin's DNA and that it showed her to be Salad's mother. Any assumption otherwise or guesses of Suigetsu's blunder are baseless speculation.

I don't think it applies to all but the refusal to accept it comes off more as plain denial.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 13, 2015)

Sakura isn't the mother. The speech she gave citing that there is more to parenthood than genetics, coupled with the DNA test in the same chapter tells us as much. What I find interesting is that the man was talking about how only excellent genes should be selected for the next generation, which someone could potentially interpet to be talking about Sakura and Karin.

With that said, the possibility of Sasuke having been in a relationship with Karin prior to his with Sakura's, or adultery, is 0. Kishi is admittedly uncomfortable with writing romance, and a situation where a character had a child from a previous relationship would offend his conservative senses.

Sarada is a test tube baby. Or at the very least, Sakura is not the mother.

Otherwise, this Gaiden makes 0 sense. Kishi doesn't have the real estate to take the readers on a goose chase only to end it with saying it was all a misunderstanding.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 14, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Sakura isn't the mother. *The speech she gave citing that there is more to parenthood than genetics*, coupled with the DNA test in the same chapter tells us as much. What I find interesting is that the man was talking about how only excellent genes should be selected for the next generation, which someone could potentially interpet to be talking about Sakura and Karin.
> 
> With that said, the possibility of Sasuke having been in a relationship with Karin prior to his with Sakura's, or adultery, is 0. Kishi is admittedly uncomfortable with writing romance, and a situation where a character had a child from a previous relationship would offend his conservative senses.
> 
> ...



Yes, thank you 

This whole chapter was setting up the theme of _genes vs. bonds_, something which Kishi somewhat hinted at in past interview(s) iirc. The villain of this Gaiden is quite literally the impersonification of "We should only care about the genetics.".


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jun 14, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Otherwise, this Gaiden makes 0 sense. Kishi doesn't have the real estate to take the readers on a goose chase only to end it with saying it was all a misunderstanding.



Thanks God, someone with a brain. If Sakura is the mother this whole Naruto Gaiden would be POINTLESS



Platypus said:


> But you bring up a good point. Sakura must've been gone for a while -- or at least out of touch with her friends, Naruto included -- for Naruto to believe she was once pregnant and delivered a child in the first place.


Maybe Naruto was gone? We are talking about 12 years ago, he wasn't even Hokage. Kakashi was the Hokage


----------



## Platypus (Jun 14, 2015)

Naruto isn't the only one Sakura interacts with though.

Anyone in the village could've told him "Hey, Sakura suddenly got a child. Weird huh? Never noticed she was pregnant ".

So she must've been gone out of sight for at least several months. Unless we're talking about some conspiracy involving keeping the thing a secret to even Naruto. At least Shizune seems to know more than she told Sarada.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jun 14, 2015)

Shizune knows the truth. Look at those expressions she did some chapters ago. She simply didn't tell him. Naruto wasn't Hokage and didn't need to know EVERYTHING. They decided to keep it a secret. I'm sure Shizune knows everything about Sarada


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sakura gave birth to Sarada.

Whatever secret thing Karin did to Sasuke years ago is why Sarada has Karin's dna.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jun 14, 2015)

Look at this. Look at Shizune's face: this

She could have said "you simply were born outside Konoha". She didn't tell anything. Her face was SAD. See? Sad.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> What if it wasn't rape?



Than that would mean it was consensual and Sasuke slept with Karin willingly. I don't buy that. If Karin is Sarada's mother than it kills Sasuke as a character. He goes on this whole journey of redemption only to cheat on his wife and take the kid away from it's mother and dump it on his wife. Yeah I don't think so.


----------



## Dark Forces (Jun 14, 2015)

BigBadBruin343 said:


> Than that would mean it was consensual and Sasuke slept with Karin willingly. I don't buy that. If Karin is Sarada's mother than it kills Sasuke as a character. He goes on this whole journey of redemption only to cheat on his wife and take the kid away from it's mother and dump it on his wife. Yeah I don't think so.



the truth...  it's a cruel thing



Time for you to grow a pair of balls kid

This is a shonen manga, for 10yo kids, if they can get that part, you can too, no matter how pussy you are


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 14, 2015)

Dark Forces said:


> the truth...  it's a cruel thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I took it to mean what she perceives to be the truth at the moment. I mean if it said the 'supposed truth' than there would be no dramatic tension what-so-ever. And again it doesn't fit Sasuke's character or at least the character he's become. Plus the shit that happened in Sakura Hiden (OrganicDinosaur has almost translated all of it and you can read what Sasuke did in it on Naruto wiki that's what I did) would also be ruined if Karin is the mother. Now maybe Sarada is a test-tube baby (I don't think she is) that would mean that Sasuke didn't sleep with Karin that would be a little different.

Also say the test came up negative and the other object used as a DNA sample in question is Karin's and it came up negative, than there's no-longer any tension, and in a sense very anti-climactic. What I think is going to happen is Sasuke and/or Sakura will explain what happened, what would be far more emotional than a test run by a guy that wasn't even sure if it was Karin's sample of DNA or not.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 14, 2015)

Sakura Hiden isn't even canon, and iirc they definitely didn't marry in it. Your assumption that they [Sakura and Sasuke] were married at the time Sarada was conceived has no basis whatsoever. You know what would be anti-climactic? The next reveal being that Sakura was the biological mother all along:



			
				Alkaid said:
			
		

> Sakura isn't the mother. The speech she gave citing that there is more to parenthood than genetics, coupled with the DNA test in the same chapter tells us as much. What I find interesting is that the man was talking about how only excellent genes should be selected for the next generation, which someone could potentially interpet to be talking about Sakura and Karin.
> 
> With that said, the possibility of Sasuke having been in a relationship with Karin prior to his with Sakura's, or adultery, is 0. Kishi is admittedly uncomfortable with writing romance, and a situation where a character had a child from a previous relationship would offend his conservative senses.
> 
> ...



The next step will be Sarada overcoming her feelings about Sakura not being her biological mother and realizing she's been and will continue to be like a mother for her despite not being the biological one. If Karin being the supposed mother, as evidenced by the DNA test, was yet another Red Herring there would be not point to this entire theme of "bonds are more than just genetics". The whole main plot of the Gaiden would end up being a _stupid misunderstanding_. It's cheap and cheesy from a writing standpoint, just for the sake of teasing shippers.

Also, don't immediately jump on the "Karin raped him!" train, it's a frickin' shounen. Maybe they had a relationship at one point. Maybe Sarada's a Shin-esque experiment. We can't know for certain yet at this point.

Kishi will explain why Karin didn't take care of her daughter. It will probably be explained half-assedly, like almost everything that has happened since the beginning of the Gaiden (villain's origin and goals, Sasuke's absence).


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 14, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Sakura Hiden isn't even canon, and iirc they definitely didn't marry in it. Your assumption that they [Sakura and Sasuke] were married at the time Sarada was conceived has no basis whatsoever. You know what would be anti-climactic? The next reveal being that Sakura was the biological mother all along:
> 
> 
> 
> The next step will be Sarada overcoming her feelings about Sakura not being her biological mother and realizing she's been and will continue to be like a mother for her despite not being the biological one. If Karin being the supposed mother, as evidenced by the DNA test, was yet another Red Herring there would be not point to this entire theme of "bonds are more than just genetics".



Sakura Hiden is cannon. As are all the novels. They released a chart of where all the novels and shit fall in the timeline leading up to Gaiden. 

But even if Sasuke slept with Karin before he married Sakura and had a child by her, he would still be an awful person. That would mean he had a kid by another woman and took said kid away from it's mother to be raised by his wife which is a huge dick move! He supposed to be a good guy now right? This is not something a good guy would do.  

And why would Karin keep her own DNA at her desk? I though Orochimaru's hideouts had labs and shit, isn't that where you would put genetic samples? Remember that Karin always told Suigetsu to stay out of her things when it pertained to Sasuke? I think the same thing is happening here. 

Now maybe I'm wrong, maybe your wrong we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Alucardemi (Jun 14, 2015)

BigBadBruin343 said:


> That would mean he had a kid by another woman and took said kid away from it's mother to be raised by his wife which is a huge dick move!



We haven't a clue as to why Karin hasn't been able to keep contact with Sarada, and the Gaiden is intentionally creating a certain mystery on this by interrupting Sasuke when he said that this was all his fault, no matter what.

By all means, Sasuke's marriage to Sakura could be merely for appearances sake and his "true wife" is actually Karin.

Give it time. Perhaps it even is a reason related to Sasuke's as of yet untold Kaguya journey.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 14, 2015)

Alucardemi said:


> We haven't a clue as to why Karin hasn't been able to keep contact with Sarada, and the Gaiden is intentionally creating a certain mystery on this by interrupting Sasuke when he said that this was all his fault, no matter what.
> 
> By all means, Sasuke's marriage to Sakura could be merely for appereances sake and his "true wife" is actually Karin.
> 
> Give it time. Perhaps it even is a reason related to Sasuke's as of yet untold Kaguya journey.



Just one thing: I think Sakura and Sasuke are married. Sakura refers to Sasuke as her husband with only Shin there meaning there's no reason to lie and Sasuke refers to Sakura as his wife while talking to Orochimaru. 

But yeah we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Dark Forces (Jun 14, 2015)

the kid is worried about how the moral code could damage sasuke's reput, the same sasuke who abandoned his daughter :

don't worry kid, they'll make up another good story, like sakura being infertile, must save the world and other shizzle : and all will be fine in your little world 

meanwhile, let us enjoy the drama!


----------



## Alucardemi (Jun 14, 2015)

I think Sasuke is married to Sakura as well. I just think he's superficially doing it to hide something or for Sarada's benefit, and his actual life romance was Karin.

Its just that Sakura is much more into it than he is. 

But that's just my head-cannon, although Kishi does hate Sakura, so I wouldn't put it past him.


----------



## thehumangod1 (Jun 14, 2015)

The bonds over genetics thing making Sakura her real mom would be ok if not for the fact that Sasuke is gonna also be considered Sarada's real dad. Both him and Karin are in the same boat. Biological parents who were never there for their kid so either both should be considered the real parents or neither should. But Kishi is gonna make it so Sasuke is but Karin isn't for a nonsensical reason.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 14, 2015)

Alucardemi said:


> I think Sasuke is married to Sakura as well. I just think he's superficially doing it to hide something or for Sarada's benefit, and his actual life romance was Karin.
> 
> Its just that Sakura is much more into it than he is.
> 
> But that's just my head-cannon, although Kishi does hate Sakura, so I wouldn't put it past him.



Oddly enough Kishi actually said that he really likes Sakura. He doesn't do a good job of showing it though. Some of his colleagues told him he should have Hinata be the main heroin, but he grew found of Sakura so decided against it. 

I should also say; I don't give a darn about ships. . . like at all.


----------



## Alucardemi (Jun 14, 2015)

He must've been saying it ironically or something.

Sakura is the most battered character in this manga. Even more so than Mei and Yamato.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 14, 2015)

BigBadBruin343 said:


> Sakura Hiden is cannon. As are all the novels. They released a chart of where all the novels and shit fall in the timeline leading up to Gaiden.



The good ol' "It's canon" discussion. I won't consider it as such until you can present a statement from Kishi saying it's canon. The Last is an example of non-manga material being canon, so is Boruto: Naruto the Movie. Just because some publisher or author made a timeline doesn't make it canon. And from what I've read about Sakura Hiden, it sounded like the events of the novel didn't confirm Sasuke and Sakura were (going to be) in a relationship at all. 



> But even if Sasuke slept with Karin before he married Sakura and had a child by her, he would still be an awful person. That would mean he had a kid by another woman and took said kid away from it's mother to be raised by his wife which is a huge dick move! He supposed to be a good guy now right? This is not something a good guy would do.



And marrying Sakura, having a child with her, then leave for god-knows-how long on a self-imposed mission that seeminly didn't even result in any signs or tracks of any suspicious new threats being found does make him a good person? Before that, he even went back to Konoha to report his findings, yet didn't bother to visit his daughter -- who must've been around the same age she was in ch.700 -- while he was there. Sasuke's gonna appear as a shitty person no matter who ends up being the biological mother. And yes, I believe Kishi dropped the ball with him (again). Sasuke should've learned his lesson about family stuff after all the agony he went through in Parts I and II. And to be frank: "he was on a mission" barely excuses the complete lack of interaction between father and daughter for all these years. At least he realizes so himself, hence telling Sakura "he's the one to blame".



> And why would Karin keep her own DNA at her desk?



As a token of her deceased parents and due to Japanese family traditions perhaps?



> we will have to wait and see.



Precisely. It can go either way. I definitely can't say for sure the sample is Karin's. But if what I believe is the message of this Gaiden is right, then I hope Kishi won't pull another twist.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 14, 2015)

Dark Forces said:


> the kid is worried about how the moral code could damage sasuke's reput, the same sasuke who abandoned his daughter :
> 
> don't worry kid, they'll make up another good story, like sakura being infertile, must save the world and other shizzle : and all will be fine in your little world
> 
> meanwhile, let us enjoy the drama!



No I care about character development not the ship and that bullshit. If Sasuke had child by another woman and dumped it on Sakura (his wife) than that hurt's both Sakura and Sasuke's development as characters.



Alucardemi said:


> He must've been saying it ironically or something.
> 
> Sakura is the most battered character in this manga. Even more so than Mei and Yamato.



No he wasn't saying it ironically or anything. . . I know I don't get it either.



DemonBorn4569 said:


> I think the test is legit. I think Kishi is going the route of Metal Gear Solid 2 and what genes and who you are really means. He's going to get all philosophical on us and show us that the bond between Sakura and Sarada is the bond of a mother and daughter despite the fact that they're not related... then Snake is going to show up and tell her to find her own path.



I really hope not for a number of reasons. One of which is that the Metal Gear games story kinda suck. The games are fun but the story feels like it wasn't edited.


----------



## Astrid (Jun 14, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I've been on NF since 04, let me tell you what I've seen in regards to "Kishimoto and hints"...
> 
> This is giving me strange memories of the "Obito isn't Tobi even after everything that's been revealed" moment hundreds of chapters ago, there were hints which people didn't agree with what what happened?...
> 
> ...






I JOIN THE STADING OVATION!!!


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jun 14, 2015)

BigBadBruin343 said:


> Than that would mean it was consensual and Sasuke slept with Karin willingly. I don't buy that. If Karin is Sarada's mother than it kills Sasuke as a character. He goes on this whole journey of redemption only to cheat on his wife and take the kid away from it's mother and dump it on his wife. Yeah I don't think so.



Wife? When Sasuke was on journey Sakura wasn't his wife yet. The fuck are you talking about? I don't think they are even married, he calls her "wife" because she raised his daughter. There are no wedding photos inside the house, not even one


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 15, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> Wife? When Sasuke was on journey Sakura wasn't his wife yet. The fuck are you talking about? I don't think they are even married, he calls her "wife" because she raised his daughter. There are no wedding photos inside the house, not even one



We don't know if they have any wedding pictures. And why the fuck would he call her his wife just because she raised Sarada? Also Sakura calls Sasuke her husband with only Shin present, she would have no reason to lie in that scenario. And when I say he was on a journey of redemption I wasn't saying he was married to Sakura yet I'm saying that it was supposed to have changed him for the better.   

And even if Sasuke had Sarada with Karin before he married Sakura it's still a dick move to dump the kid on Sakura. It's like: "Hey babe so I had this kid with another woman, you can take care of her, right? Thanks, by the way I'm going to leave on a multi-year mission so have fun!" It's also a dick move to take Sarada away from Karin if Karin is the mother. It would just make Sasuke an awful person, or at least an even worse person that Kishi has made him.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jun 15, 2015)

They have no wedding pictures, otherwise Sakura would have displayed them and would have avoided Sarada's complexes. Makes no sense to have wedding pictures and not to display them. I bet Sarada searched the whole house, which is very small, but found nothing. You guys really don't know how to write a story, you can't even see how many plot holes there would be if Sakura is the mother and married to Sasuke



> And why the fuck would he call her his wife just because she raised Sarada?


And why the fuck would Sarada call Sakura "mom" just because she raised her? Why do adopted children call step mother "mom"?

Sasuke doesn't give a darn about Sakura. Is it so hard to understand for you guys? Sasuke has some mental illness due to childhood trauma and Uchiha massacre, and has always been a "dick". Nothing new


----------



## Arisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Next time my husband hires someone to take care of our kid, I better watch out. He might start calling the woman his wife and she might start calling him her husband


----------



## Rima (Jun 15, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> And why the fuck would Sarada call Sakura "mom" just because she raised her? Why do adopted children call step mother "mom"?



Seriously? 


> Sasuke doesn't give a darn about Sakura.



He doesn't care about her, but yet he's desperately trying to save her? Okay.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jun 15, 2015)

There is no wedding
There are no children

This is the truth. The rest is fan fiction made by delusional ugly fat girls

Sasuke saved Naruto also. Sasuke saved the whole world, now he cares about the whole world? And "desperately"... NO. That's fan fiction too. Sasuke may save Sakura as an old friend, but they are not married and they have no children


----------



## Platypus (Jun 15, 2015)

You don't call someone your "wife" when she's just an old friend taking care of your child. 

"Wife" definitely implicates they're currently married -- or at least a couple. She called him her husband, he called her his wife. Simple as that.


----------



## Rima (Jun 15, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> That's fan fiction too. Sasuke may save Sakura as an old friend, but they are not married and they have no children



Lol, okay. You believe what you want.


----------



## Sunako (Jun 15, 2015)

desperately trying to save her? lel


----------



## Arisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> There is no wedding
> There are no children
> 
> This is the truth. The rest is fan fiction made by delusional ugly fat girls


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jun 15, 2015)

Platypus said:


> You don't call someone your "wife" when she's just an old friend taking care of your child.


They are not married, we have no evidence. If she had wedding photos she would have displayed them and Sarada wouldn't have seen Karin. All this wouldn't have happened



> "Wife" definitely implicates they're currently married -- or at least a couple. She called him her husband, he called her his wife. Simple as that.


You don't even know what's the Japanese word. Kishimoto certainly didn't use the word "wife" since he doesn't speak English. There are many cultural differences between Japan and West. Think about umbilical cord for example. Without knowing that tradition you can't understand that scene



Rima said:


> Lol, okay. You believe what you want.


yeah you believe what you want. DESPERATELY. Look at that desperate face OMG this

He is sweating and crying like a fountain. SO DESPERATE

AHAHAHAHAH, you are pathetic. You have absolutely no proof, no evidence. No wedding, no pictures, no children, no kiss, no vacation together, no honeymoon, NO THING


----------



## Rinpoo (Jun 15, 2015)

I think it is legit, I just don't think he's testing Karin.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 15, 2015)

Sunako said:


> desperately trying to save her? lel



this



 So you think he?s all smile and picking flowers, or like in a hurry?





Za Fuuru said:


> You don't even know what's the Japanese word. Kishimoto certainly didn't use the word "wife"
> since he doesn't speak English.[






No-he used thre japanese Word for wife, it seems


 The right translation of "wife" in Japanese is tsuma (妻) 



> There are many cultural differences between Japan and West.
> 
> [



But Japanese get married too!

Go figure.

And people in Naruto world get married too!

Go figure.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jun 15, 2015)

He called her "wife" with a random stranger. Doesn't prove anything. Sarada will keep calling Sakura "mom" even if she is not her mother.

They don't live together
There is no wedding
There is no honeymoon
They have no children

FACTS


----------



## Corvida (Jun 15, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> He called her "wife" with a random stranger. Doesn't prove anything. Sarada will keep calling Sakura "mom" even if she is not her mother.


 Oh so you now admite the  called her wife, " cultural differences and all".

And Sarada his child

And Oro would get personally offened  to be called a random stranger, dont you think? mr experiments himself-

You?re making even more of a mess of yourself .




> They don't live together
> There is no wedding
> There is no honeymoon
> They have no children
> ...



Assumptions.Mr "Kishimoto didnt use the Word wife since he doesnt speak English"

Do you read yourself?


----------



## Xadidax (Jun 15, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> He called her "wife" with a random stranger. Doesn't prove anything. Sarada will keep calling Sakura "mom" even if she is not her mother.
> 
> They don't live together
> There is no wedding
> ...


*Opinion

Wedding picture:


They call each other husband and wife 



they did have children and that is evident by the fact that Sakura's chest grew bigger due to pregnancy


And don't say she grew her chest before because she was flat chested at the age of 19 in The Last and puberty ends at the age of 16 I believe for females.

And if Sakura wasn't married, than why was she drawn in a family portrait with Sasuke and Sarada? Seriously kishimoto is just trolling you guys..


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jun 15, 2015)

There are cultural differences and they may call her "wife" just because she raises the children. I've seen this in other manga too, the woman was called "wife" when they weren't married. It was used as "domestic woman". The wedding didn't happen, otherwise there would be pictures EVERYWHERE inside the house

Sarada is Karin's child, Sakura just raised her

Assumptions? AHAHAHAHA, they are FACTS

no wedding pictures, no evidence
no kiss in any panels
no honeymoon, no trip together
no children

Bring evidence or get the fuck out


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jun 15, 2015)

Xadidax said:


> Wedding picture:


This is the wedding picture? Where is Sasuke? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

You think that if this was the wedding picture Sarada would have done all this? She asked "are you two married?" just because she saw no wedding picture, you retard



> They call each other husband and wife


Of course she calls him "husband", she is delusional and loves Sasuke even if he doesn't give a darn. She is delusional just like you



> they did have children and that is evident by the fact that Sakura's chest grew bigger due to pregnancy


AHAHAHAHAHAHAH, so from this picture I should see a bigger breast? Fucking WHERE? You see what you want to see, there is no "bigger breast" there. The pespective is also different



> And if Sakura wasn't married, than why was she drawn in a family portrait with Sasuke and Sarada?


This is not "family portrait", it's just a summary and doesn't prove anything. Summary says Sarada is Sakura's daughter, said that Obito was Madara etc etc. I can post a summary in which Obito is Madara


----------



## Azula (Jun 15, 2015)

There are no wedding photos, and that's why salad asks blunt questions like are you even married, sakura has to make do with old taka photo.

The reaching is real.


----------



## Maxxie (Jun 15, 2015)

Doesn't matter wheater or not Salad calls Sakura "mom", you don't have to be biologically related to be someone's mother and neither does Sasuke referring to her as his wife make Salad biologically hers.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 15, 2015)

Xadixax, if that was a wedding picture (how'd you know anyway, the photo's cut off by the panel's border), Sakura wouldn't have needed to fake the picture in the first place.



Za Fuuru said:


> They are not married, we have no evidence. If she had wedding photos she would have displayed them and Sarada wouldn't have seen Karin. All this wouldn't have happened -snip-



So you're saying they call each other wife and husband, yet aren't married because of some Japanese cultural reason? And not a single translator thought of mentioning that? 
How about you find me evidence of such Japanese tradition existing before calling bullshit on the 'wife' and 'husband' thing. Until then, I'd rather stick to my own "facts".


----------



## Corvida (Jun 15, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> There are cultural differences and they may call her "wife" just because she raises the children. I've seen this in other manga too,



Oh fabulous. You _saw it in another manga._

Please, wise one. tell me about the cultural differences and marriage  in modern Japan.


----------



## Xadidax (Jun 15, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> This is the wedding picture? Where is Sasuke? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> You think that if this was the wedding picture Sarada would have done all this? She asked "are you two married?" just because she saw no wedding picture, you retard
> 
> ...


Seems like a wedding picture. And the one in the middle is a d
Family photo.

I think you ignored the part when sasuke called her his wife. You are more salty and ignorant than I thought.

She does have a bigger breast.  You really are blind, stop denying everything

It is a family portrait. It's in the naruto exhibit and it's clearly written under it "Uchiha Family Portrait."




Kishi's assistant: Karin has nothing to do with Sarada


----------



## Arisu (Jun 15, 2015)

This reminds me of the old times when Naruto was ending, Sakura confessed again and NS fandom was saying that Sakura's love for Sasuke is like love for a hamburger. They still believed NS will become canon somehow. Guess what happened later? 

It's happening again guys, wife = housemaid 
Sakura probably called Sasuke her husband because he's cleaning in her house as welll


----------



## Bellville (Jun 15, 2015)

Are people actually using the boob argument to substitute all the canon doubt about Sakura's offspring at this point?  I guess her fashion sense is genetic too, along with "Shannaro".

Why would Salad care more about a heavily outdated picture of her father from his teenage years instead of a wedding photo (thus more recent image) of the father she's never met? Why would she doubt the marriage if she had pictures to look at showing her mom and dad together? She's not Chouchou level stupid.

Although Za Fuuru, unless you're just as in denial about Karin being the mom as you are about Sasuke and Sakura getting married... It's best to take what the manga shows until otherwise given here. Unless you're talking more about what you expect will eventually be the case.


----------



## SoulFire (Jun 15, 2015)

The DNA test may be legit, but just _whose_ DNA has been tested is the question.


----------



## Dark Forces (Jun 15, 2015)

_I gave sarada elements of sakura as well ... *her clothes* have a sense of sakura, don't they? _



that magnificent bastard :


----------



## Platypus (Jun 15, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Are people actually using the boob argument to substitute all the canon doubt about Sakura's offspring at this point?  I guess her fashion sense is genetic too, *along with "Shannaro"*.



I wouldn't put it past Kishi to do something like that:

Kushina → Naruto


----------



## Bellville (Jun 15, 2015)

Platypus said:


> I wouldn't put it past Kishi to do something like that:
> 
> Kushina → Naruto



I wouldn't either. Don't forget "lol redheads are uzumakis" also became a reality despite it being a long-broken clan. Add to that the fact that he isn't dropping this "same glasses" thing instead of how eyesight quality is the genetic factor there.

But to use this shaky stuff against what is, until further notice, a proper DNA test is just plain stubbornness.


----------



## Dark Forces (Jun 15, 2015)

^at this point, we've long left the land of stubbornness and we're journeying deep in the land of delusions

reality doesn't fit your belief? just lie your way through

I must admit I really enjoy watching all of these fanboys desperately lying to themselves, this is certainly far more entertaining that this shit manga, so just keep up the good work, keep me entertained kids :


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 15, 2015)

SoulFire! said:


> The DNA test may be legit, but just _whose_ DNA has been tested is the question.



Jesus Christ.



Arisu said:


> This reminds me of the old times when Naruto was ending, Sakura confessed again and NS fandom was saying that Sakura's love for Sasuke is like love for a hamburger. They still believed NS will become canon somehow. Guess what happened later?
> 
> It's happening again guys, wife = housemaid
> Sakura probably called Sasuke her husband because he's cleaning in her house as welll



Za Fuuru is being ridiculous here, but then again what value does their marital status even have? The whole reason it's being questioned by Salad and readers alike is because they are just basically titles with no true relevance to them. The relationship is so fucked up and damaged, and the family dynamic with Salad is awful.


----------



## Cereza (Jun 15, 2015)

I don't think the sample belongs to Karin.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 15, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Za Fuuru is being ridiculous here, but then again what value does their marital status even have? The whole reason it's being questioned by Salad and readers alike is because they are just basically titles with no true relevance to them. The relationship is so fucked up and damaged, and the family dynamic with Salad is awful.



The murder attempts were nice enough, but a couple of decades without interaction added on top of it certainly is a nice finishing touch to the perfect marriage. The validity of the marriage isn't even a matter of discussion, rather than the value of the marriage itself


----------



## Corvida (Jun 15, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> The murder attempts were nice enough, but a couple of decades [






And one more


----------



## Zale (Jun 15, 2015)

Sure...who wouldn't believe it...?


----------



## thehumangod1 (Jun 15, 2015)

Viz translation came out. Suigetsu says "Let's harvest DNA from a literal link!". Proving it's an umbilical cord. Karin's obviously because why would she have anyone else's that matches Sarada. So yea it's legit.


----------



## Arisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> Za Fuuru is being ridiculous here, but then again what value does their marital status even have? The whole reason it's being questioned by Salad and readers alike is because they are just basically titles with no true relevance to them. The relationship is so fucked up and damaged, and the family dynamic with Salad is awful.



Every marriage is valuable as long as two people love each other. No matter if they're apart for a long time They're still faithful and their feelings never change or grow even stronger. They will also overcome all their problems, because their bond is strong, don't you worry.



thehumangod1 said:


> Viz translation came out. Suigetsu says "Let's harvest DNA from a literal link!". Proving it's an umbilical cord. Karin's obviously because why would she have anyone else's that matches Sarada. So yea it's legit.



People were already saying it's the umbilical cord and because the DNA match is perfect, it obviously doesn't belong to Karin but to Sarada. Karin's village was destroyed long time ago and her own umbilical cord possibly went down with it. This is more possible than Karin's own cord somehow surviving all those years.


----------



## thehumangod1 (Jun 15, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Every marriage is valuable as long as two people love each other. No matter if they're apart for a long time They're still faithful and their feelings never change or grow even stronger. They will also overcome all their problems, because their bond is strong, don't you worry.
> 
> 
> 
> People were already saying it's the umbilical cord and because the DNA match is perfect, it obviously doesn't belong to Karin but to Sarada. Karin's village was destroyed long time ago and her own umbilical cord possibly went down with it. This is more possible than Karin's own cord somehow surviving all those years.



Why/How would Karin have Sarada's umbilical cord unless she's her mother.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 15, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Every marriage is valuable as long as two people love each other. No matter if they're apart for a long time They're still faithful and their feelings never change or grow even stronger. They will also overcome all their problems, because their bond is strong, don't you worry.



But it's not, that's the point. There's also the myriad of other issues before and after the marriage that brings the strength of it into question, as well as the poor handling in regard to raising Salad. I know, no kind of horrific development will have you ever questioning it, but for people actually paying attention to the story these terms are pretty much meaningless in the face of a consistent string of negativity.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 15, 2015)

thehumangod1 said:


> Viz translation came out. Suigetsu says "Let's harvest DNA from a literal link!". Proving it's an umbilical cord.





I tought we had already passed from "It?s was not hair  " stage like days ago.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 15, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Every marriage is valuable as long as two people love each other. No matter if they're apart for a long time They're still faithful and their feelings never change or grow even stronger. They will also overcome all their problems, because their bond is strong, don't you worry.
> 
> 
> 
> People were already saying it's the umbilical cord and because the DNA match is perfect, it obviously doesn't belong to Karin but to Sarada. Karin's village was destroyed long time ago and her own umbilical cord possibly went down with it. This is more possible than Karin's own cord somehow surviving all those years.



suigetsu says it's from when Karin was born, not from when Salad's was born.


----------



## Arisu (Jun 15, 2015)

thehumangod1 said:


> Why/How would Karin have Sarada's umbilical cord unless she's her mother.



We will find out soon. I personally believe Karin was around during Sarada's birth. Who knows. 




Hussain said:


> suigetsu says it's from when Karin was born, not from when Salad's was born.



He assumes so because he knows it's the cord, that can only be from someone's birth. If he knew that belongs to Sarada, he wouldn't have used it in the first place.


----------



## thehumangod1 (Jun 15, 2015)

Corvida said:


> I tought we had already passed from "It?s was not hair  " stage like days ago.



Now you need to get pass the "She might be Sakura's daughter" stage. Because that is a 0% possibility.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 15, 2015)

thehumangod1 said:


> Now you need to get pass the "She might be Sakura's daughter" stage. Because that is a 0% possibility.



Sure,


madmad


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 15, 2015)

Yes I do. But I can easily see it being Sasuke's DNA that Karin was collecting. Remember she was keeping all of Sasuke's bloody and sweaty torn clothes after his battles.. Her Sacred Sasuke shrine


----------



## Trojan (Jun 15, 2015)

Arisu said:


> He assumes so because he knows it's the cord, that can only be from someone's birth. If he knew that belongs to Sarada, he wouldn't have used it in the first place.



Oh well. I guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## santanico (Jun 15, 2015)

damn, Kishi saw this happening a mile away


----------



## thehumangod1 (Jun 15, 2015)

Arisu said:


> We will find out soon. I personally believe Karin was around during Sarada's birth. Who knows.



So you think all Shizune is keeping a secret, as well as the reason Sarada doesn't have birth records and what Sasuke and Sakura were gonna tell to Sarada on this page was just what? That Sarada was born outside the village and they gave her umbilical cord to Karin? Sounds like delusion.


Any conclusion that's just Sasuke and Sakura had sex and produced Sarada is ridiculous. Perhaps she's a clone but most likely she's Karin's kid.


----------



## Eylandos (Jun 15, 2015)

Wtf? Is it just me or did the signatures get way bigger?


----------



## Arisu (Jun 15, 2015)

thehumangod1 said:


> So you think all Shizune is keeping a secret, as well as the reason Sarada doesn't have birth records and what Sasuke and Sakura were gonna tell to Sarada on this page was just what? That Sarada was born outside the village and they gave her umbilical cord to Karin? Sounds like delusion.
> 
> 
> Any conclusion that's just Sasuke and Sakura had sex and produced Sarada is ridiculous. Perhaps she's a clone but most likely she's Karin's kid.



There are no Sarada's birth records in the village so it's most possible that she was being born somewhere outside.

So married couple having sex is ridiculous but Sasuke cheating or having sex without marriage is somehow more possible? I will never believe that Sasuke did something like this.
If Sarada would be Sasuke's clone, she would look like him at 12 years old and be a boy.


----------



## santanico (Jun 15, 2015)

I wonder what Sasuke was going to say


----------



## thehumangod1 (Jun 15, 2015)

Arisu said:


> There are no Sarada's birth records in the village so it's most possible that she was being born somewhere outside.
> 
> So married couple having sex is ridiculous but Sasuke cheating or having sex without marriage is somehow more possible? I will never believe that Sasuke did something like this.
> If Sarada would be Sasuke's clone, she would look like him at 12 years old and be a boy.



Clone was the wrong word, I meant some experiment using Sasuke and Karin's DNA. Or perhaps Karin was the surrogate mother. However it makes no sense that what Shizune is keeping a secret about Sarada's birth or what Sasuke and Sakura were gonna say to Sarada was just "You were born outside the village.", that is not secret worthy. There is some secret to her birth and obviously Sasuke and Sakura having sex and making her isn't it. Thinking otherwise is being delusional.


----------



## CrazyAries (Jun 15, 2015)

I think the results are legit, but like has been said on the first page, I question if the sample is really Karin's. We cannot be 100% sure until this gaiden is over.



starr said:


> I wonder what Sasuke was going to say



It's reasonable to think that he was trying to address EVERYTHING Sarada was questioning him about in the previous chapter (700 + 5), especially his absence. If Sasuke felt that Sakura had no need to apologize, he was most likely to apologize in his own way for not being there for Sarada, giving her a complete family, and helping her to better understand herself.


----------



## Lucky7 (Jun 15, 2015)

Corvida said:


> I tought we had already passed from "It?s was not hair  " stage like days ago.


I don't understand this contempt and accusations that Suigetsu doesn't know what he's doing. The man obviously knew enough to know how and where to collect a DNA sample. He knew where to get a sample of Karin's DNA. He knew how to work the damn machine. There were no panels of Suigetsu fumbling with the shit or it being made into some gag or minor deal that he had forgotten how to do it or something. There wasn't even a panel of him suggesting they go find someone else to do it for her. He's spent years, his free years, living in Orochimaru's lab. You think at no point Oro had Suigetsu help out with his equipment or experiments, even if it was something minor? I don't understand, what makes you think, from the panels, that Suigetsu is incompetent or unqualified to work the DNA test?

I mean, I could understand going after the validity of what whose umbilical cord he used, but the numbers and the system ain't lying.


----------



## Arisu (Jun 15, 2015)

thehumangod1 said:


> Clone was the wrong word, I meant some experiment using Sasuke and Karin's DNA. Or perhaps Karin was the surrogate mother. However it makes no sense that what Shizune is keeping a secret about Sarada's birth or what Sasuke and Sakura were gonna say to Sarada was just "You were born outside the village.", that is not secret worthy. There is some secret to her birth and obviously Sasuke and Sakura having sex and making her isn't it. Thinking otherwise is being delusional.



Just that Shizune says this when Sarada asks if Karin is her biological mother:


Surrogate is also a wrong word, Sarada wouldn't have Karin's DNA. Surrogate is carrying other woman's egg already impregnated. And besides, Sasuke and Sakura weren't really married for long. Why would they need a surrogate after such a short time? Wouldn't they try for their own child for a longer time? Besides wanting a child so badly to the point of being desperate and needing a surrogate is very weird behavior if you ask me. Even if I wanted to choose a surrogate to carry my baby, it surely wouldn't be a woman obsessed with my husband in the past. It would make me feel insecure. 

If Sarada would be an experiment created from Sasuke and Karin, Orochimaru would know something about it (if he could do it, which I highly doubt). And he didn't even recognize the girl. 

If Sasuke made a kid with a woman without marriage, I doubt that Naruto and Hinata would let him be a teacher for Boruto in the movie. Naruto would think that Sasuke is a scumbag, which isn't a good teacher for his son. Just one of the many reasons I doubt Sasuke had sex with Karin.


----------



## thehumangod1 (Jun 15, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Just that Shizune says this when Sarada asks if Karin is her biological mother:


She was clearly lying/keeping a secret the true origin as on the next page as Sarada starts questioning her birth Shizune gives no answers to.



> Surrogate is also a wrong word, Sarada wouldn't have Karin's DNA. Surrogate is carrying other woman's egg impregnated. And besides, Sasuke and Sakura weren't really married for long. Why would they need a surrogate after such a short time? Wouldn't they try for their own child for a longer time? Besides wanting a child so badly to the point of being desperate and needing a surrogate is very weird behavior if you ask me.


No that would be gestational surrogacy, a regular surrogate pregnancy would just be Karin agreeing to give up her biological kid to Sasuke and Sakura to raise. You think it's weird for a barren woman to turn to surrogate pregnancy but you don't think the fact that there's no record existing of in your mind a perfectly normal birth between a married couple is weird?



> If Sarada would be an experiment created from Sasuke and Karin, Orochimaru would know something about it (if he could do it, which I highly doubt). And he didn't even recognize the girl.


If this did happen he gave her up as a newborn (see Sarada's baby picture) so ofcourse he wouldn't recognize her now as a 13 year old.  



> If Sasuke made a kid with a woman without marriage, I doubt that Naruto and Hinata would let him be a teacher for Boruto in the movie. Naruto would think that Sasuke is a scumbag, which isn't a good teacher for his son. Just one of the many reasons I doubt Sasuke had sex with Karin.


You think Sasuke cheating/having sex out of marriage in the past would make Naruto not want his kid around him, but you don't think the fact that Sasuke tried to murder Sakura and Naruto (and killed others) in the past, would affect Naruto at all? Cheating is the one thing that makes Sasuke irredeemable to you?

I don't know the exact origin however given there's no record, Shizune is keeping it a secret and the fact that Sasuke and Sakura were just about to tell her before Sakura got kidnapped, shows there's no way she just had a normal birth between a married couple. It literally makes no sense.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 15, 2015)

Lucky7 said:


> I I mean,* I could understand going after the validity of what whose umbilical cord he used, *but the numbers and the system ain't lying.



That?s precisely what we?re doing- The way he merrily _nosed_ in Karin desk was.....


----------



## Marsala (Jun 15, 2015)

Corvida said:


> That?s precisely what we?re doing- The way he merrily _nosed_ in Karin desk was.....



There was enough evidence to be suspicious even without the DNA test. For Karin to just so happen to have either Sarada's or Sasuke's umbilical cord would be a bizarre, contrived coincidence.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 15, 2015)

Marsala said:


> There was enough evidence to be suspicious even without the DNA test. For Karin to just so happen to have either Sarada's or Sasuke's umbilical cord would be a bizarre, contrived coincidence.



Like the "same" glasses!

Or Karin not being conveniently there.

Or the ADULTERY

Oh yes.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 15, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Like the "same" glasses!
> 
> Or Karin not being conveniently there.
> 
> ...



It's clearly an unusual situation, but it's gone on too long for it to be resolved by "LOL Sarada was just paranoid and the victim of coincidence!" That would be a Fairy Tail level plot "twist".


----------



## Arisu (Jun 15, 2015)

thehumangod1 said:


> She was clearly lying/keeping a secret the true origin as on the next page as Sarada starts questioning her birth Shizune gives no answers to.



Maybe something bad happened during Sarada's birth, there were complications or something. Can't tell if Shizune is lying or not. 




> No that would be gestational surrogacy, a regular surrogate pregnancy would just be Karin agreeing to give up her biological kid to Sasuke and Sakura to raise. You think it's weird for a barren woman to turn to surrogate pregnancy but you don't think the fact that there's no record existing of in your mind a perfectly normal birth between a married couple is weird?



It's weird to decide on surrogacy after few weeks, maybe months. People struggle with such a decision for years. And it's usually not the husband's admirer that is being chosen for the surrogate. If Sasuke and Sakura both agreeded to it, it's fine with me I guess.




> If this did happen he gave her up as a newborn (see Sarada's baby picture) so ofcourse he wouldn't recognize her now as a 13 year old.



But Sasuke said this is his child in front of him. Besides it's hard to miss the resemblance as Sarada looks exactly like Sasuke. I already debated the possibility of Sarada being an experiment with someone in the past and I see it highly unlikely. Wonder how Orochimaru got his hands on Sasuke's sperm 




> You think Sasuke cheating/having sex out of marriage in the past would make Naruto not want his kid around him, but you don't think the fact that Sasuke tried to murder Sakura and Naruto (and killed others) in the past, would affect Naruto at all? Cheating is the one thing that makes Sasuke irredeemable to you?



Sasuke wasn't in relationship with Sakura when he tried to kill her and he was acting crazy at the time. Now he passed his redemption and in relationship with her, so it's not right. Naruto said it himself in the latest chapter, the opinion came straight from his mouth. And he looked pissed.



> I don't know the exact origin however given there's no record, Shizune is keeping it a secret and the fact that Sasuke and Sasuke were just about to tell her before Sakura got kidnapped, shows there's no way she just had a normal birth between a married couple. It literally makes no sense.



It's obvious that something happened during Sarada's birth, which will be explained later. But I avoid taking scenarios like Sasuke cheating into consideration, because he was never that kind of person. It's a case of believing in him now for me. Other scenarios where Sasuke respected Sakura are fine with me.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 15, 2015)

Marsala said:


> It's clearly an unusual situation, but it's gone on too long for it to be resolved by "LOL Sarada was just paranoid and the victim of coincidence!" That would be a Fairy Tail level plot "twist".


 

Yes, it?s an unusual situation, but, les me go on about contrived situations
_
Barren _Sakura?

_Surrogate mothers_?

Oro ignoring what kind of experimenting fuckeries are done in his bases?

Where is Kabuto?

Sui not having seen  Karin preggers at any moment in time but Quis, quomodo, etc?

Messiah not having seen  Sakura preggers at any  moment-repeat of the same?

The thing will be over contrived whatever the answer is.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 15, 2015)

I have realised that the human mind is a fucked up thing, for some people. 

What ruined the fantasy of a happily ever after wasn't Sasuke attempting to kill Sakura, no no; it wasn't Sasuke verbally abusing Sakura, oh no; it was not Sasuke traumatising Sakura with an illusion of him stabbing her through the heart, no. What's threatening the fantasy is the possibility to of Sasuke having a child to another woman. 

Without really knowing it, people place a great importance on an individual passing on their genetics, not so much the quality of their overall life. I mean, someone can bring a child into a relationship and it can be healthy; someone could do a fraction of what Sasuke did in the past and it would be a dark, twisted and toxic relationship.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 15, 2015)

Gunners said:


> I have realised that the human mind is a fucked up thing, for some people.
> 
> What ruined the fantasy of a happily ever after wasn't Sasuke attempting to kill Sakura, no no; it wasn't Sasuke verbally abusing Sakura, oh no; it was not Sasuke traumatising Sakura with an illusion of him stabbing her through the heart, no. What's threatening the fantasy is the possibility to of Sasuke having a child to another woman.



[/IMG]




ADULTEREREERR


[/IMG]


----------



## thehumangod1 (Jun 15, 2015)

Arisu said:


> It's obvious that something happened during Sarada's birth, which will be explained later. But I avoid taking scenarios like Sasuke cheating into consideration, because he was never that kind of person. It's a case of believing in him now for me. Other scenarios where Sasuke respected Sakura are fine with me.



Complications during birth are not life time secret worthy. Sarada being a premature baby or any other possibility is not something to keep a secret about. Sasuke and Sakura just giving birth to her is out. And it would be stupid to throw in Karin into this story (even having a successful maternity test) for no reason. Karin being her biological mother is the only sensical thing right now.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 15, 2015)

CrazyAries said:


> It's reasonable to think that he was trying to address EVERYTHING Sarada was questioning him about in the previous chapter (700 + 5), especially his absence. If Sasuke felt that Sakura had no need to apologize, he was most likely to apologize in his own way for not being there for Sarada, giving her a complete family, and helping her to better understand herself.


So uh... what was stopping him from telling her even one comforting/truthful word following that? It's not like they can't talk and walk to Orochimaru's lair.. But he didn't tell her a darn thing apparently, and I doubt Sakura needs to be there before he can say anything about himself.


----------



## CrazyAries (Jun 15, 2015)

Bellville said:


> So uh... what was stopping him from telling her even one comforting/truthful word following that? It's not like they can't talk and walk to Orochimaru's lair.. But he didn't tell her a darn thing apparently, and I doubt Sakura needs to be there before he can say anything about himself.



I take it you think I was making excuses for Sasuke?  Trust me, I would be one of the last people to do that. I take issue of how he hasn't contacted the girl for so long and how he approached her thus far.

I only answered the question in terms of what Sasuke was *thinking *of telling Sarada.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 15, 2015)

CrazyAries said:


> I take it you think I was making excuses for Sasuke?  Trust me, I would be one of the last people to do that. I take issue of how he hasn't contacted the girl for so long and how he approached her thus far.
> 
> I only answered the question in terms of what Sasuke was *thinking *of telling Sarada.



I was poking a hole in the line of thought, whether you fully endorse the statement or not.


----------



## CrazyAries (Jun 15, 2015)

Bellville said:


> I was poking a hole in the line of thought, whether you fully endorse the statement or not.



What exactly do you mean? I think I have an idea on how you feel about Sasuke and my thoughts are pretty close to that.

I was only addressing this thought:



> I wonder what Sasuke was going to say



and a specific page from the 6th chapter of the gaiden.

When I said the following:



> It's reasonable to think that he was trying to address EVERYTHING Sarada was questioning him about in the previous chapter (700 + 5), especially his absence. If Sasuke felt that Sakura had no need to apologize, he was most likely to apologize in his own way for not being there for Sarada, giving her a complete family, and helping her to better understand herself.



*I didn't feel I needed* to add the disclaimer _"if Sasuke was not interrupted at that moment."_ 

I disagree that the moment where they were at Orochimaru's hideout would have been the best time for Sasuke to talk to Sarada, but he had a real chance to talk to her the moment she asked him a series of questions in 705. He was pretty rude to her. That's it. I think you were reading too much into what I said.

Maybe it's because of this forum and others...


----------



## Dano (Jun 15, 2015)

I think the DNA test is legit altho i dont think the sample is from Karin. From how this all is constructed sure it could maybe not be Karin's DNA.


----------



## Seliph (Jun 15, 2015)

I think Karin is Salad's mother.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 15, 2015)

CrazyAries said:


> What exactly do you mean? I think I have an idea on how you feel about Sasuke and my thoughts are pretty close to that.


It's as simple as what it looked like..? You made a suggestion as to where Sasuke may have been going with his line of thought, and I basically asked 'what was stopping him from saying anything following that interruption?'


> *I didn't feel I needed* to add the disclaimer _"if Sasuke was not interrupted at that moment."_
> 
> I disagree that the moment where they were at Orochimaru's hideout would have been the best time for Sasuke to talk to Sarada, but he had a real chance to talk to her the moment she asked him a series of questions in 705. He was pretty rude to her. That's it. I think you were reading too much into what I said.
> 
> Maybe it's because of this forum and others...


It's not really reading too much into anything, I simply responded to what you said dude.

Obviously some time passed on the way to Oro's hideout where Sasuke didn't bother to say anything after admitting he had apologies to be making. He could do more than just stare at his kid at any point, even if he wasn't going to divulge every detail of what is 'really' going on.


----------



## CrazyAries (Jun 15, 2015)

Bellville said:


> It's as simple as what it looked like..? You made a suggestion as to where Sasuke may have been going with his line of thought



And it honestly should have ended right there. *I was only talking about one moment, not ones that came before or those after. Strictly judging from the page in question,* I honestly think he suddenly realized that he needed to tell Sarada _SOMETHING_. Sakura followed them there and it looked like Shin was done for, until he warped and took her with him. Before that split second, Sasuke could have said something to Sarada to address all her questions. That was a possibility and I only said it was reasonable to guess that would have happened.



> and I basically asked 'what was stopping him from saying anything following that interruption?'
> It's not really reading too much into anything, I simply responded to what you said *dude*.



See the above and...



> dude







> Obviously some time passed on the way to Oro's hideout where Sasuke didn't bother to say anything after admitting he had apologies to be making. He could do more than just stare at his kid at any point, even if he wasn't going to divulge every detail of what is 'really' going on.



Obviously, Sasuke often has a poor way of communicating to others, especially those who are supposed to be closest to him. He didn't talk to his own daughter for much of her life. It doesn't surprise me that he didn't talk to Sarada during the trip to Orochimaru's hideout. And was Sarada even in the mood to talk during that passage? Let it be known this is not an excuse for Sasuke at all. That was an unseen, in-character moment at the very least.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jun 16, 2015)

Platypus said:


> So you're saying they call each other wife and husband, yet aren't married because of some Japanese cultural reason?


Not "each other", what Sakura says is completely irrelevant. She is delusional because Sasuke doesn't give a darn about her and had a child with another woman (Karin). Sasuke matters and he used a word which has been used in other manga when there was NO MARRIAGE. That's why I said "cultural differences". She lives inside his house with his daughter, but they are not married. And we have evidence there was no wedding between Sasuke and Sakura, otherwise we would have pictures everywhere inside the house.



Corvida said:


> Please, wise one. tell me about the cultural differences and marriage  in modern Japan.


See above. Word "tsuma" or "nyooboo" used in other manga when the two weren't married.



Xadidax said:


> Seems like a wedding picture


It's HALF picture. We can't see the other half.



> She does have a bigger breast.


You are seeing things. Kishimoto would never think about bigger breast due to pregnancy. He just draws bigger breast when the characters grow up. Your brain sees what it wants to see



> It is a family portrait. It's in the naruto exhibit and it's clearly written under it "Uchiha Family Portrait."


Summaries lie. Summary said Tobi was Madara. Do you want me to post it? Here


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 16, 2015)

I think Orochimaru is Salad's mother.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 16, 2015)

The test might have performed correctly but the DNA material used could not been Karin's.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jun 16, 2015)

I doubt the legitimacy because since when was Suigetsu some sort of expert in DNA testing? 

If it was somebody credible like Tsunade, or hell, even Orochimaru (even as a liar and a villain he knows his science) I'd buy in to it more. As it stands? No. 

However, either way I don't give a damn. Sarada could be f*cking Ton-Ton's kid for all I care.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jun 16, 2015)

i'm like.....51% sure it's legit until i see enough reason to believe it's not.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 16, 2015)

CM Pope said:


> I doubt the legitimacy because since when was Suigetsu some sort of expert in DNA testing?



Considering the last time we saw him prior to this he was about 16 years old and he's now _over 30_, he could have been trained/educated on a variety of topics. It's been like 15 years.

Could he have picked a bad sample? Yeah.
Is it unbelievable that he'd know how to do such a test? Nah.


----------



## PkmntrainerCam (Jun 17, 2015)

Maybe Karin's embryo was transferred into Sakura...


----------



## jazz189 (Jun 17, 2015)

Well I for one believe that the test is legit until given a reason not to, because looking at all the clues it just makes sense.

Sakura, Sasuke and Shizune are pretty hush, hush about Sarada's birth. If she was Sakura's child and was simply born out of the village then this secrecy wouldn't make any sense.


Naruto doesn't remember ever seeing Sakura pregnant, while you could argue she could have been outside of the village for 9months somehow I doubt it.

The theme of this Gaiden, to be perfectly honest, Sakura is nobody, whether people like to admit this or not. She doesn't come from any ninja clan.

Suigetsu has been around been type of machines for 15 years and he's not janitor.

Just like its Japanese tradition for a child to have their umbilical cord, its also tradition for a man who has a woman on the side to give the child that he sired with his mistress for his wife to take care of, this was actually a part of the plot for Summer Wars.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jun 17, 2015)

CM Pope said:


> I doubt the legitimacy because since when was Suigetsu some sort of expert in DNA testing?



He lives with Orochimaru since ever. You think he can't do a fucking stupid DNA test?



jazz189 said:


> If she was Sakura's child and was simply born out of the village then this secrecy wouldn't make any sense


Thanks God


----------



## Plague (Jun 17, 2015)

What does Sakura being Sasuke's wife really matter? Sarada could still be Karin's child.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 17, 2015)

> What does Sakura being Sasuke's wife really matter?


It doesn't matter. 

It is just some tards thinking SS w/out a child is = not SS


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jun 17, 2015)

i believe it's sasuke's or sarada and not karin.


----------



## Knowna (Jun 17, 2015)

No it's legit. 
Just the samples are probably not coming from who we are shown they are coming from.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 17, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> It doesn't matter.
> 
> It is just some tards thinking SS w/out a child is = not SS



With or without child, there is no interaction anyway


----------



## kidloco (Jun 17, 2015)

yes, is le fic but kishi will fuck again with no sense

but salada is karin daugther


----------



## Yoona (Jun 17, 2015)

Probably not.


----------



## Turrin (Jun 19, 2015)

At this point it would be fucking dumb if Karin wasn't the mother as it would undermine all of Sarada's growth, so I'm going to say it's likely Sakura is actually the mother, because Kishi is fucking dumb.


----------



## Chaos Control (Jun 19, 2015)

As much as I would like it to be Karin's sample, this panel makes me think otherwise:



What was the point of that panel? Did Kishi just want to show us that Karin is very defensive about her belongings in general? I don't think so. It was to show us that Karin had something very special in her desk. It must relate to Sasuke.


----------



## Retro Speed (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm pretty sure it belongs to Sasuke because we all know Karin had a huge crash on Sasuke


----------



## D0z3R (Jun 19, 2015)

It's funny to realize that Karin and Sarada had used the same type of a tie


----------



## Bellville (Jun 19, 2015)

How would Karin get ahold of Sasuke's umbilical cord of all things? Did Sasuke take it with him upon leaving Konoha even though, y'know, he was breaking ties with his home? Even though Pain leveled Konoha? How does someone even makes sense of this?


----------

